# Lil Lowryder



## THCskunk

Lowryder # 2


----------



## the_riz

looks normal to me, arch in what way? the leaves??


----------



## THCskunk

yes the leaves.


----------



## the_riz

looks healthy to me


----------



## Brouli

THC   is that lowryder if yes can you keep us posted ,,pictures to this post pleas couse i will order low seed next week and i would like to know how everything is going on with this short fellas


----------



## Brouli

and about the leafs i saw some pictures before and they look like that  they really stay small (leafs i mean)


----------



## THCskunk

ill make sure to keep a journal of this lil potent monter.  This is a Lowryder #2. I just made in time before they ran out.  If you find anymore, please notify. Here are some pics of what They look like in 56 days.


i just found this site now! YOUR GONNA TRIP!
http://www.hanf.ws/onlineshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30


----------



## hillbilly farmer

looks good to me keep it up man


----------



## Brouli

i love those plant even do they dont give you as much yeild i would grow them just becouse of look !!!

but i going to grow my hydro technique   actualy bouth couse im going to order lowryder and lowryder 2


----------



## Brouli

where did you get your seeds from  ??????


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> i love those plant even do they dont give you as much yeild i would grow them just becouse of look !!!
> 
> but i going to grow my hydro technique actualy bouth couse im going to order lowryder and lowryder 2


 
They yeild about 27-42 grams per plant, on average. The ones I grow produce 55-60 grams. make sure you grow them in 8" pots, they will grow 12-16" . 4" pot  will yeild the average and grow to about 5-6" tall.


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> where did you get your seeds from ??????


 
http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/lowryder2.htm

I think this site has them. better grab'em while their there.
http://www.skunkmarket.com/product_info.php?products_id=255

this one has them in stock. 
http://www.headsite.com/shop/cannab....html?osCsid=400c3ecc65db9f568d7b2d3c8dc606e2


----------



## Brouli

d you have more pics of them man ??
i think i will order main from DR.chronic


----------



## Brouli

man that think look awesome  but i never heard about this seed bank   are the sendd seed to USA ??


----------



## THCskunk

IF YOU LOOK TO THE RIGHT YOU CAN SEE THE SCROLL TO SWITCH TO us DOLLARS


----------



## Brouli

yes but language is english not amreican  no USA flag  on the top   they ar expensive but f they ship to us ROCK ON   
Blueberry x Lowryder  is what im interested in )


----------



## stunzeed

Is there any way to clone a Lowryder plant? Do you have to just buy new seeds everytime? Thats spendy......


Stunzeed..


----------



## Brouli

if you know right way you can clone a seed


----------



## the_riz

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Is there any way to clone a Lowryder plant? Do you have to just buy new seeds everytime? Thats spendy......
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..



If you grow your lowrider to a nice veg size, select a nice looking branch and using a sharp clean scalpal cut it off where it meets the main stem.

then make 3 slices at a slant about 2 to 3 mm deep into the stem of the branch you cut off on either side, and place in a cup of water under 12/12 lighting thus flowering the plant.

once you have determined it IS a female, you then keep the original plant alive in veg stage (18/6, or 247 lighting) and take branches from it, growing them seperately... your guarenteed any cutting you use and grow will also turn out female.

hope this helps
riz


----------



## Brouli

yaa i thought that with  lowryder you use diefferent technique  do you got a link  with pictures ??


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

I think I fell in love with this plant.... :heart:  So cute!!! I'm going to follow your grow all the way.. Well done and keep it up!!


----------



## THCskunk

(THIS IS WHERE I COME IN)  The Lowryder, well hate to bust your bubble but I've tried it and it does not work. The Lowryder has no veg stage, from seeding its automatically starts flowering, skipping the vegitation stage. Cloning it would not be the option. Thats why you have to save at least one of your baddest and most potent male around. You can test your male by snipping one of the leaves off and smoking it. Or if you buy seeds originally from the Joint Doctor, he will give natural seeds( not feminized) there for having the chance of pollenating your lil LRYDRs. If you save the pollen off of another plant and breed them with that, chances of your seeds bieng low ryders are very high. more than half will have the genetics of the lowryder.  So just keep the machos!


----------



## Brouli

http://www.onlinepot.org/OGStrainGuide/Strainguide/Joint_Doctors/Lowryder/1129/index.html#g1129


they got really got info- expirience


----------



## THCskunk

Read this to educate yourselves.
 Lowryder #2 is here!! 

The long-awaited successor to the Joint Doctors flagship strain is finally here. Lowryder #2 is the newest product of the breeders quest to improve the strength, yield and flavour of his original variety while maintaining the unusual characteristics that made it so popular.
Lowryder #2 has been infused with superior Santa Maria genetics, a variety known for copious resin production, exotic taste and soaring highs, it is an indica / sativa hybrid originally from Brazil. The cross was subsequently selectively inbred for three generations.
The result is an auto-flowering dwarf that yields a wonderfully strong, head-turning smoke with intoxicating taste. The strength and flavor is backed by copious resin production and much-improved yield and stability. Buds are larger, tighter and more aromatic than the original Lowryder.
As with Original Lowryder, no separate room or light cycle is needed to flower Lowryder #2. Outdoors, Lowryder #2 will mature quicker than any non-auto-flowering variety.


----------



## THCskunk

I TRY TO LEARN AND TEACH. I AM ALWAYS OPEN MINDED FOR IDEAS AND OPINIONS ON HOW TO GROW GOOD QUALITY POT. WHERE I COME FROM THE BEST POT IS GROWN IN OUR BACK YARDS FOR "MEDICAL PURPOSES".:bongin:


----------



## THCskunk

I totally  agree on that one. I am currently in the making of colombian gold,alcapulco gold, Panama red, and white widow combined with the genetics of Lowryder #2.


----------



## THCskunk

these lil suckers just won't grow, they grow leaves but in height they go no where. cool man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats going on THC. Your babies are looking great. We wanna get some Lowryder down the road and do a seed run. Then take the seeds and toss them all outside. Can you picture a small field full of little budding Lowryder's? Down the road it will get done. Anyway everything is looking great and look foward to those ladies frosty buds. GREEN MOJO your way my friend. *


----------



## DLtoker

The whole concept is so bad ***.  definitely a field of lowryder crossed with C99  for me this summer as soon as my current crop is done...


----------



## THCskunk

Next day from recent pics....


----------



## THCskunk

oraganic soil
lights? well... right now using 1800 lumins bulbs. daylight simulants. Total of lumens with two 3600. Grow space is about 1'x2'.
Using guano mixed in soil.
will be using blood meal later on.

check this out for mor info.............
http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> haha nevermind i found them ... how long to ship and how long before they just budded up like that ???


 my buddy brouli says they take off after 2 weeks. well its almost two weeks and they just started to bud like this three days ago! They're growing fast now. Every so hour they look different.


----------



## samiam03

*THC... do they fit in that 1' x 2ft area well or is it snug? I'm planning on growing lowryder 2 but in a small stealthy grow box and those are the demensions I'm thinking about using. Also, how strong is thier smell. Is it really noticable or do you think i could cover it relatively easy? How are you lighting them, do you leave the light on 24/7 or do you do it 18/6 or 12/12*


----------



## Brouli

if you will grow them in soil yes it will fit
just a question man did you even read a little bit about lowryder ??
it autoflovering plant you can use one 10 watt regular bulb for 10 hours a day and it will flower 
just your yeild would =           -- dry leafs      smell is not that big  from what iv read but like i said before on this post i  didnt grow lowryder yetttttt 


 PEOPLE DONT FORGET TO ADD THE SIZE OF POT  TO YOU GROW BOXES


----------



## THCskunk

those questions are the reason lowryder was genetically made for. Lowryder needs very "LIL" space. compact is their middle name. the smell is well to control. smells earthy, but spicy, yet not strong enough to smell from a 3' radius. small but violent. gives you a wicked high (lowryder #2 that is).


----------



## THCskunk

i germinated 2 and gave two more to a professional grower that dedicates his life on pot. he is majoring in chemistry. He is going to cross these lil babies with Northern Lights, Skunk #1, Mauwee Wauwee, Panama Red, and Afghani. resulting in some killer ****! there for I only have 6 more to go. of course I will be pollenating one of this shorties with my afghan male. not to mention the ones my buddy is going to create!


----------



## Brouli

hahah   there you go


----------



## samiam03

*THC do you think they'll stillauto flower if you cross them with another strain. If their offspring stayed short and atuo flowered that would be wicked.*


----------



## samiam03

*answering your question before, yes I did read about lowryder, a lot acuatlly. But everyone does it differently. I just wanted to know how he was lighting it. Ive read you can just leave the light on all day to flower it. I wanted to know if he was sticking to 18/6 ( a veg cycle lighting) or 12/12 ( a flowering cycle lighting). And yes I know they autoflower, so theres no veg cycle,which also means you cant clone it. They say the lighting is the main factor that effects your yeild from this plant so I wanna find the best way.*


----------



## THCskunk

The best way right now is the Joint Doctor's way. He created them, so he knows them inside and out. follow his grow guide to yield the best buds.


----------



## THCskunk

I recommend this to all crop growers. 
http://www.nehydro.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_2


----------



## Hick

damn skunk!..you own stock in the ST co.?.. 
hee hee...I guesse "if it works" for you, 
but I'll reiterate.."WHAT" is it?...you're putting on/in your plants?..
"contains *.09%* B1 and *.048%* napthyl acetic acid
that devuldges less than 1% of the ingredients. 
"Activator, transplanter, revivor, grower, perfector"..."bio-usables" "winner maker".."crop maker"..."EXTRA life maker"..
all very colorful and promising


----------



## THCskunk

TWO WORDS; it works.

some of you may have remembered my last group of pics from my afghanis and wondered how in the hell did I get my plants looking like this. they were four weeks old when I took these pics, you can imagine how they look now. Let me tell ya! thier monsters!


----------



## THCskunk

.."WHAT" is it?...you're putting on/in your plants?..

it goes in your water solution. It is not a fertilizer,pesticide, or polluter. To ADD TO FERTILIZING for growing.

EXTREME CONCENTRATION! DROP A CUP, OR DROP A GALLON. REGULATIONS AND DIRECTIONS FOUND ON PURCHASED BACKBOARD OR BOTTLE.


----------



## Brouli

i defenetli will try HIS method  whicj is regular 

"I didn't know what to expect coming into this grow, I was sceptical about an auto flowering midget, but I have to say that I'm impressed now. I got a pack of Joint Doctors Lowryder and germinated three of them. All three sprouted within three days, and were placed into starter plugs and put under a humidity dome with 70 watts of compact flouro over them. 

Within a week they were rooted in the plugs and showed there first set of true leaves. After that, they were placed into net cups and into a 10-gallon hydro bubbler and High Grades 3-part GH nute recipe under a 150 watt HPS. Growth was fast and immediate! Within the first two weeks in the bubbler I could tell the sex, only one female but that ok for me. 

That one female grew up to over 1 1/2 feet by the time it was starting to show buds. By the end it had massive buds and was at just about 2 1/2 feet! I changed the hydro water twice and flushed it with plain water for the last week of growth. Easiest grow I've ever had, very quickly, no problems at all. Dried weight of trimmed bud was 2.3 ounces from that one plant! The taste is very unique; I've never tried anything like it before. All my friends loved it and can't wait to I grow it again.

10 gallon DWC bubbler with 2 12 inch airstones, net cups and hydroton.
3 part GH nutes following High Grades nute formula, with the Protek and Epson salt
70 watts of C.F. for seedling, 150 watt HPS for rest.
Kept the light cycle at 18 hours the whole time."


----------



## Brouli

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8433

but there is no info on it no more ? o sh .. i dont know what happen 

any way  how son do you start  adding superthrive 
and how much ??


----------



## THCskunk

next day.......


----------



## Brouli

THC  i got some good news for you for light 


i was in homedepot and they start carry  (in my homedepot at least)
fluorex flood light  if you read my posts on cyberquest thread CFL's 101 
i see what im talkin about  
65 watt bulb runing  6175lumes 
42 watt  over 4100 lumes 
85 watt over 8456 lumes 
100 watt  over    10100 lumes  in thinking of runing   2 X 100 for flowering of lowryder


----------



## Brouli

but the web site (off those lights not homedepot) is full of S....     couse they said that  65 watt  over 8000 lumes 
check it http://www.yinyanghome.com/Products/LOA/9266c.html


----------



## THCskunk

http://www.headsite.com/shop/cannabis_seeds_lowryder__joint_doctor_high_bred_seeds_-c-21_171.html?osCsid=400c3ecc65db9f568d7b2d3c8dc606e2


----------



## Brouli

sam03   also straight  of 
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?category=Joint+Doctor+seeds


----------



## samiam03

DLtoker- if you are looking for a relatively small plant like the lowryder strains but dont want something that auto flowers, Dr. Chronic has a strian called MP5k. I emailed him about it and he told me that on average it gross between 2-4 feet but can be made to grow smaller.

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=745. 

I'm considering trying those out next.


----------



## THCskunk

They are taking off now!


----------



## Brouli

OK  I THINK THAT EVERYBODY INTERESTED IN GROWING LOWRYDER SHOULD READ THAT  IS MADE BY MAKER OF LOWRYDER

OFFICIAL LOWRYDER GROW GUIDE (10/04) - written by the Joint doctor

Preferred growing methods

Indoors, Lowryder performs very well in soil mix (pots or beds) or in soil-less systems, where it can be cultivated from seed to bud in two months &#8211; 18 hours of light per day is recommended all the way through. Switching light cycles down to 12 hours may diminish yields and shorten the already-short life cycle slightly. Because Lowryder&#8217;s life cycle is so brief, cloning becomes impracticable, so only plants from seed are grown. By default, Lowryder is a great choice for sea-of-green.

Because flowering plants and seedlings can be maintained in the same room, Lowryder presents new possibilities for the small to medium home grower, including &#8220;staggering&#8221; your indoor harvest. A true continuous harvest system may be achieved by planting new plants periodically to replace the ones that have been harvested. This ensures that a grow
room is always full and always producing fresh bud, and one never has too much work at once. Click here to learn more about the Joint Doctor&#8217;s &#8220;1-2-3&#8221; continuous harvest method.

For best results, place jiffy pellet or plant directly into 1-2 gal.pots. Alternatively, start in 4-inch peat pots, then place
rootbound females into a plant bed after sexing (at approx. 17-20 days) &#8211; this may result in smaller plants than the first method. Grown under a 12 to 24 hour/daylight cycle from start to finish. I recommend 18 hours per day; this can be decreased to 16 after the first month with no loss of yield.


Outdoors: sow directly into soil after soaking, in 2 gal. pots or plant beds. New stands of Lowryder can be planted up until late summer, to ensure a continuous harvest outdoors. Avoid transplanting if you can, but do so if plants become rootbound. Rogue (remove) males at three weeks.


Growth Factors

Lowryder is extremely versatile in that it can be cultivated in virtually any climate or grow environment. In fact, it has pushed the envelope of growing, enabling early harvests in unlikely places like Finland, the North West Territories, and other northern, short-season, or high altitude areas. It is also well-adapted to backyard gardens, windowsills and patios where plants can be easily concealed because of their tiny size.

Nothing will mature earlier or faster than Lowryder! When other varieties have barely begun flowering, Lowryder outdoor growers are kicking up their feet and already enjoying their fresh harvests.  

Characteristics

Lowryder virtually does away with the vegetative growth stage: it passes almost immediately from the seedling stage to the flowering period. To our knowledge, Lowryder has the shortest known life cycle and height in the cannabis species.
Male plants may be identified as such after approx. 17-20 days, while females show themselves a couple days later. Plants will even flower under a continuous light regime.

Lowryder females usually grow no taller than 16-20 inches. 12-16 inches is typical. Light intensity, pot size, and proper pH all play an important role in determining the size of plants at maturity &#8211; the better the conditions, the bigger the yield. Plants produce one main cola, although when they receive adequate light, lower nodes branch out profusely.

Yield and height are dependent on obvious growth factors. For example, plants kept in small peat cups on a windowsill may yield as little as 1 g. and grow no taller than 6 inches, with no branching whatsoever; while a plant in a 4-gallon container under high-intensity lighting and good cultivation methods, can turn into a profusely branched, two-foot wide 45-gram bud monster.


Fertilizer: During the first two weeks of growth, Lowryder should be weekly light feedings of a &#8220;grow&#8221; type nutrient solution, with micronutrients. When plants pass into full flower, they should be started on a &#8220;bloom&#8221; regime for weeks 4 through 6. Mycorise-type biological amendments (root stimulators) seem to increase growth significantly.

Average flowering time
Indoors: 40-45 days (after a 15-20 day seedling stage)
Outdoors: ripens approx. 60 days after seed is sown.
Note: 100% of plants display the auto-flowering genotype.

AVERAGE HEIGHT
12 inches. Minimum: 5 inches, maximum 16 inches (very light-dependent, with slight phenotype variations).

YIELD
Depending on light and other factors, Lowryder yields up to 45 g &#8211; one report even claims 96 g for one exceptional plant under hydroponics. Extremely light-dependent in terms of yield. Without adequate conditions, plants may stay extremely small, almost comically so &#8211; but still produce a decent smoke.

Buds are compactand close-quartered, slightly irregular and variable, with high bud/leaf ratio. Thick pistils, with orange coloration, and medium-sized, individual calyxes. Tends to be top-heavy indoors. Typically, budding sites start very close to the ground.

High is uplifting, surprisingly strong. Well-rounded. Best suited for outdoor activities. Smoke is smooth with pleasant, earthy undertones. Smell is not overpowering. Unique flavor, with echoes of NL and William&#8217;s Wonder in the bouquet. 

JD on nutes:

I get alot of requests for more info on nutrient needs for Lowryder. This is a hard question to answer as it depends how much money you want to shell out for nutrient products.

I get Advanced Nutrient products (many say the best) at a discount and I have adapted their formula for my own use. Advanced Nutrients provides a complete program for an 8-week grow and has a guide for different growing mediums.

For the first two weeks, I use what they recommend for seedlings.

Then I use the Micro 2+ Light Feeding program for the rest of their life cycle. I usually skip week 3 and 5 to bring it down to a 6 week program which I begin as soon as LRs are sexed.

I know it sounds complicated. Obviously all this is not needed.

As a rule of thumb, treat Lowryders like seedlings for the first 2-3 weeks, then switch them onto a light bloom program. So, you feed them a seedling/transplanting formula the first 2 weeks, then switch to a bloom fertilizer with something like a 5-10-5 or 1-2-1 ratio of N-P-K.

Give them a feeding of bloom fertilizer every week on weeks 3,4,5,6. Just pH-balanced water on week 7. Flushing solution on week 8.

 ...or for organic freaks, just plant into organic soil mix with bat guano mixed in... and put away the calculator... .


----------



## THCskunk

Here it is........
http://www.420source.com/product/c/28


----------



## THCskunk

I was pulling out of my house and drove maybe 1 block down only to find to my surprise a "Grand Opening!" sign on the left hand corner.
 It said "Hydro Hobby" on the front of the building. Let me tell ya, its growers heaven! I picked up a bottle of Flora Nova and some Pyrethrum. This is a good day.:ccc:


----------



## Brouli

hey  a see you are here finaly i hope you  dont mind me puting a lot of posts to you tread ??

and how are you riders


----------



## Brouli

dammm you lucky i got the clousest one like 40 minuts away   i didnt know you drow hydro


----------



## THCskunk

Yeah I use some hydro products.  I got a question.  How early can you tell sexes? the female will sprout lil balls just like the male at first and then show white hairs right?


----------



## Brouli

with lowryder ther is a very simle way man   
MALE WILL MATURE BETWEEN 17-20 DAYS 
FEMALE BETWEEN  19-22

 what i fond on lowryder and trust me a lot i mea a lot of stuff  people say  male is ready first .

but i will see when i do my own project  but thats a theory

soory not a teory  that is what dr.joint  said


----------



## BSki8950

which to u guys think would be the better smoke ??? the lowryder-bluberry ot the lowryder # 2 ????


----------



## Brouli

hmm personaly  i never  smoke  but  when i will  i go for hybrid no mixes i stick with  Lil Ryder #2


----------



## Brouli

THC how are is you plant doing ??


----------



## BSki8950

thanks brouli


----------



## THCskunk

I am currently in the process of germinating 3 more lil lowryders because the two that I had going........well, these sucks! THEY WERE BOTH MALES!  But its all good, they were only two weeks old.  The books say that identifying sexes comes in 17-20 days. Well mine came in alot sooner, 14 days to be exact. Germinating 3 more will hopefully give me a chance, I hope?


----------



## THCskunk

Yes the pic above is the male. I pulled out the other and threw it in the trash (in an irresponsible anger kinda way ) and almost tossing the other one in the trash when I thought it out; 75 percent of seeds are females and the rest are males. What if I get three females this time and have no males to pollenate one of them with? So I kept the lil ****! Lucky him! Anyway, 'What a bumper man!"


----------



## Brouli

soory for you but you will see the next one atleast 2 will be a female 


how are you  colectin pollen ??
 can you tell me step by step  im doing research but nothing interestion i got one link but im curies how are doing it


----------



## THCskunk

My boss taught me a very easy way to collect it. Putting a plastic bag over the plant and flip it upside down. Then shaking the plant while inside the bag and carefully folding the bag up and placing it in a paper bag and staple it shut for storage. When ready to pollenate, just shake the bag over the females pre-flowers and thats it.


----------



## Brouli

when do you  do that   at what time in lowryder case ??


----------



## Brouli

how do store pollen  in fridge


----------



## THCskunk

It can be stored in the fridge for up to two months and still be potent. 
Anyway right now I am researching on how to feminize seeds for my self, without causing hermies. It is ver interesting and very simple. You will need this product though.......
http://www.megagro.com/gibberellic-acid.htm?source=gibberellicacid&gclid=CMz03rrVp4oCFQMkggodxxqIvA


----------



## Brouli

i now the way to make  you seeds be feminized i will tel you   tomorow 
its not 100%  but run around 90%


----------



## laylow6988

Sounds like you are going to get a house full of baby lowriders lol. Hope the pollen stays good and you get seeds. I am praying for a male right now.


----------



## Brouli

lay are you growin a lowryder now if yes   tell us about it man some pic will be cool


----------



## Brouli

THC   8" pot is how much one gallon  ?? how many quarts  anybody can help me pleas ??


----------



## laylow6988

brouli said:
			
		

> THC 8" pot is how much one gallon ?? how many quarts anybody can help me pleas ??


 
4 quarts = 1 gallon I do believe:cop:


----------



## Brouli

ok  thanks  so do you grow lowryder ??


----------



## laylow6988

brouli said:
			
		

> lay are you growin a lowryder now if yes tell us about it man some pic will be cool


 
Oh sorry... didn't mean to make it sound like I was growin some low... although I really would like to. For me it's just getting a seed... I am not connected at all. But if I liked the buzz I would throw it in my garden... well it would be my garden. If you would like a sea of green this would be the plant for you. You can spread out the work and plant one every few days. It would be perfect... if I had a few beans


----------



## THCskunk

1 gallon is equivelant to 4 quarts as 3.785 liters bieng equal to 6.66 pints. all numbers equal to 1gal.


----------



## samiam03

wow males, that sucks, but at least you caught it early and it had only been two weeks. Ive got my fingers crossed for you, *three females*


----------



## THCskunk

Sorry Guys, Been A Lil Busy Lately.  You Want To See The Male? Okay........


----------



## THCskunk

He Turned Out Small Because I Started The First Three Weeks Of His Life With A 4" Pot.  Then I Transplanted Him Into A 8" Pot(1 Gallon) But By Then It Had Mad Roots Avery Where! Its Amazing How Fast They Root Out! Rest Assure That If You Start To Grow This Lil Monster, It Will Root Out All Around The Pot In Onw Week. Three I Am Currently Poting Now Have Already Sprouted. They Are Two Days Old, And Put Them In 5x5w X 10" Depth. Which The 4" Pots Had Only 4' Depth, There For When The Lil Plant Grew Into The Ground It Hit The Bottom By The First Week. Thus Telling The Lil Guy That He Has Reached His Limit And Concentrated On Ou Rooted And Branching. So Dont Make The Same Mistake I Did, Trying To Plant Them Into 4" Thinking I Could Transplant Them Later When They Get Bigger. Well Thats The Catch, They Were Too Fast For Me, Im Used Growing Afghans And Colomibian Gold Strains, A Much Bigger Strain Than This One. I Also Used To Grow Outside Till I Got Busted. So I Figured, Hey This Plant Is Perfect For Me!


----------



## THCskunk

I Am Using Fox Farm For Soil, Superthrive For Regular Waterting, And Just Started To Use Guano-gro About Three Days Ago.  I Am Saving The Flora Nova Product For The Future Females. Im Gonna Try A Tad-bit More Nirtogen On These Lil Sprouts To Try To Induce The Genetics Of Having A Female.  The Last Soil Had Too Much Potasium, This Time I Am Going 10 % Nitro, 2 % Phosphate, And 1 % Of Soluble Potash(k20). For All Of You Thinking, Well He's Gonna Burn His Plants! But So Far They Are Doing Very Good For Lil Seedlings. I Started Thier Diet With Superthrive Every Day. They Are Growing Faster Than The Last Two (that Ended Up Being Males) That I Planted. Lets Hope My Technique Works.


----------



## THCskunk

Its a boy! remember how you were just commenting how small it was. Well this is pics three days later...........


----------



## THCskunk

I already germinated 3 more hoping for females. Right now they are 1-1/2" tall and already starting to sprout thier second set of leaves. They are exactly five days old.


----------



## THCskunk

I put the pics together to form a time period. from left to right: staring with fourth day;FEB02,05,07,09,09,11,12,13,today the 17th.


----------



## THCskunk

Watering with mixture of SuperThrive every day about 1-1/2 tsp. The mixture however is very delicate. Use only as indicated on the label. For active development or resisting stress: *1/4 TSp per gallon.*
_What I did was went to Wal-Mart and bought 2 one gallon water and a Teaspoon dropper,(found in Medical at the baby supplies.) use that. With this you can easly use the right amount of dosage. _*REMEMBER! THIS STUFF IS HIGHLY CONCENTRATED! MAKE SURE TO LABEL YOUR* *GALLONS* *TO PREVENT YOURSELF OR BY MEANS ANYONE NOT AWARE THAT THE WATER IN THOSE GALLONS ARE VERY DANGEROUS IF DRUNK. KEEP IN A SAFE PLACE.*
Turning off the Lights at 6am and turning them back on at 12pm.
I currently am using Fox Farm. I WILL NOT NEED A NUTS TILL TWO MORE WEEKS. The soil contains enough nutes to introduce a healthy root system.
Nutes after the two weeks I will be using *Flora Nova. *This product also comes with instructions. 1 tsp per gallon.
I currently have 4500 lumens on three Lowryders. space is about 22"x12", yes very small, which is all you will need for these guys. I Have flat white walls around and a small drain tray. 
Using *Guano-Grow *is probably the best way to do this, because it maintains a good ph level and its all natural! It contains more Nitrogen than that of Flora Nova. I myself am using both, one on one and one on the other. expieramenting i guess


----------



## samiam03

I'm pretty sure you can and should use superthrive on your first watering. If i read what THC posted earlier about watering, he started with super thrive as well.


----------



## KADE

samiam03 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you can and should use superthrive on your first watering. If i read what THC posted earlier about watering, he started with super thrive as well.


 
Yes you can... be easy with it tho... if you are adding any other nutes as well....I'd recommend 1/2 dosage. (1 drop per 2 gallons)


----------



## THCskunk

Look buddy, Using *SuperThrive *is very heatly for your plants. I use it every time I water. Just do as indicated on the bottle and you will have no problems my freind. As far as using nutes, well I would hold back for about two weeks from the day they were transplanted into your pots fresh with new soil. Fox Farm has a pretty good concentration mix of *Guano *good for three weeks. After that follow up on methods of fertilizer. Post some pics so that I can see what you have please.


----------



## THCskunk

they are 09 days today. to tell you truth the last lowryder males i had I also had a problem with growth for awhile. I had them in 4" inch pots for about 2-1/2 weeks, so then I transplanted them in 8" pots and waited for awhile for growth.  It shocked them some how. remember if you had your plants in 6" pots, they probably reached the bottom within the first week. That tells them that they have reached their limit and slow down. when you transplanted them they already were slowed down. It will take one more week for the water root to realize its gravity has no more limit so then it will grow down and you will see growth.  Hang in there and be patient, I was in the same situation. This time when I germinated the other three, I immediatly put them in 10" depth pots (1.6gallons) You'll see buddy. 
 p.s you should see my plants! The leaves on them are huge! way larger than the last batch. its the superthrive. Im telling you if you use it as indicated it really works! talk to you later.


----------



## WrEkkED

is this strain easy to grow and since it's short does it grow quicker?


----------



## THCskunk

Results from using SuperThrive. The cut leaves laying on the soil are from a fully mature male from the last batch, check out the difference in size from the one on SuperThrive. This plant is looking more like the one posted on the internet. For all you sceptics, try it, if used properly, the results are amazing!


----------



## THCskunk

Auto-Flower, meaning it has no vegatation stage, it "Automatically" starts flowering from the day it is germinated.  Flowers will not be visible untill 15-20 days later.


----------



## THCskunk

From left to Right, in the first pic, they are 5 days old which is feb 17....then follows, 19, 22,23,24. I will post more pics in a couple of days.


----------



## Hick

I can/will clean this journal up for you. if you like 'skunk. 
But want to say so in advance, give fair warning.
The last time a mod tried to clean one up "on request", another members "nose got pushed outta joint." 
Just lemme know...


----------



## THCskunk

clean up? Is what way? will it benefit me?  anyways here's more pics for ya's.


----------



## THCskunk

oh yeah, just so you know................They're girls!!!:yay: :banana: :fly: :bugger: :headbang2: :dancing:  They're 16 days old today and no balls, my last male lowryder showed thier lil balls 14 days of age, these gals have no sign of lil balls, the last two started to show early signs at 12 days.


----------



## THCskunk

Here is my buddy's grow from up north.


----------



## THCskunk

lowryder #2 16 days.


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> (he said ) he never saw before but he said also i might be some retarder lowryders or mixes like THC sugest .
> 
> I never said they were retarded my friend, I just so happened to come across some pics of recent growers's lowryders and alot of them got Lowryder but "crossed" not mixed with the infamous, all known, *NORTHERN LIGHTS! *I had taken a look at the Northern Lights pics when they were just 7-11 days old , and let me tell ya, they look alot like yours do. I thought you would get happy to hear such wonderful news.  Hell I wish I had a Lowryder crossed with Northern Lights! Good luck my friend, and dont give up.


----------



## THCskunk

!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DROPPED MY LIGHTS ON MY PLANTS LAST NITE WHILE ADJUSTING THE HEIGHT! I TOTALLY FREAKED OUT. The only thing that worried most from the whole grow was doing just that. I was like in state of mourning all day today because of what happened last night. .......But then when I came home from work with the thought already in mind that my plants were going to look like crap when... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The little suckers had white hairs sprouted on each node! What the *****! excuse my french people but after having been smashed and stuned they come back with pistels? Pretty tuff little plant I'll tell you that. I will post pics of the damage so that I can get some pointers from who ever on what you would do in a situation like this.


----------



## THCskunk

Here are the pics of my damaged plants. oh yeah...and the nutes I am using.


----------



## schlendrake

THC did they break any stem? They dont seem like it in any of the picks.


----------



## THCskunk

Yes, one did break at the top main node. Look at the first pic and you clearly see there is no top node there. thats why its leaves are reaching for the lights.


----------



## schlendrake

If you broke the top node off it's no big deal. I snapped mino once more than 1/2 way down the stalk. Taped it up with a pencil and some electric tape and it came back fine. Anyway to your predicament, it should be fine. Just think of it as a rustic topping. lol


----------



## THCskunk

the only difference with mine is that I did'nt save the top. It snapped off completely, as in decapitation! Oh well here are some more pics......


----------



## schlendrake

She should come back full strength .


----------



## THCskunk

You were right. check them out now!  2 day full recovery, they are starting to grow again, faster than before.


----------



## kindphriend

Que guapas!  Beautiful girls you got there! Whatever your doin...keep it up!  Nice work!


----------



## jackband1t

Hey man, i'm reading the thread and likin the lil lowryders a lot! would these babies be your best bet for a stealth grow, seeing as i'm only interested for self use?


----------



## schlendrake

Looking nice THC. What you should get now, with the one that the top broke off, is 2 mancala's of growth. So instead of one big top you'll have two.


----------



## THCskunk

Thank's guys. Appreciate the complimentseace: . Any way I was inspecting them today with my glass and found that one of them has a male pollen sack.:aok:  This is what I was trying to accomplish with gibberellic acid. The 4th pic is the Hermie. This is going to increase my chances of not using the male pollen I have stored in the cooler. Thus also increase chances of recieving Feminized seeds.


----------



## THCskunk

switched lighting on two. started Flora Nova today.


----------



## DLtoker

Nice trees man... So how old are they?  What's your light schedule?


----------



## shuggy4105

what lighting d`you have on em THCskunk,nutes etc?


----------



## THCskunk

They are 3 weeks and 1 day, today. I started them with Fox-Farm then transplanted into Ferti-Lome soil. I am using CFL lighting through the whole grow. Started to use SuperThrive from the start and Guano-Gro one week later. 3rd week I started to use Flora Nova. I now changed the lighting to more orangish or red spectrum light cfl (for budding). This is actually my first grow in soil. And I like it better than Hydro. Its more earthy and easier to do. Hydro was used when I had high demand for product. But smoke for me,myself, and I, well.......I think soil medium is perfect. Besides, I am very patient for good things.


----------



## THCskunk

ATTENTION!!! IF YOU ARE CURRENTLY LOOKING INTO BUYING LOWRYDER #2 SEEDS, THE PLACE WHERE I GOT MINE ARE BACK IN STOCK AFTER NEARLY THREE MONTHS. CHECK IT OUT! 
http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/lowryder2.htm


----------



## shuggy4105

"patience" is a virtue,"we" need to have in heaps and bounds.
good things come to those who wait


----------



## THCskunk

update....


----------



## THCskunk

the female is shown on the right.


----------



## THCskunk

check these sites out...........
http://www.growryder.com/index.html

http://www.growryder.com/index.htmlhttp://www.growryder.com/index.htmp://www.soulseeds.co.uk/3.html


----------



## DLtoker

Nice. That soulseeds bank is very cheap.  Has anyone used them before?


----------



## THCskunk

I ordered 3-way last night, i'll tell you when they get here. Planning on getting the snow one too.


----------



## BSki8950

hey THC have u gotten seeds from those sites?? before that minigun looks like my dream seed


----------



## picasso

hey how u doin, been looking at forums and picking up tips and advice for last 3 months now, have been following ur grow thc..... as im doing the same. and the same age, i have 8 lowryder # 2's on the go....3 weeks old yesterday. check my post in 'introduce yourself' will put up photo's at weekend. think urs look a little more bushy.will have pics up a.s.a.p.


----------



## THCskunk

glad to have you come across our Lowryder #2 post. If you have any questions regarding the plants hit me up. Now I hope you'll do the same for me and others that are currently growing lowryder.


----------



## THCskunk

yo BSki, no I have not, this is my first order with them.


----------



## THCskunk

three more is all you will need. Just do me a favor, when you germinate these, do it in soil, dont use the water cup method. If I did convince you to germinate in soil, do it organic soil, or seed starter. I can give you detailed instructions on how to germinate and care for them in early stages if you want. The reason I say is because I gave two seeds from the ten I got to my boss so that he can try them, he also hydro germinates and one died and the other surived. He germinated his way before mine did. His turned out to be a female (lucky little punk), the reason I said that is becuase I germinated two and got males and he gets a female right off the bat! Anyways his is 1week and a 1/2 older than mine, and his female is much smaller and scimmpier (skiny,lacking buds, not as tall). I don't know what he is doing but its not right. Hit me up if you have any questions. remember, when the Joint Dr. himselfr says "type of medium that best holds the fullest potential for germination is, SOIL." there is a reason that he says this, he is the one who created autoflowering dwarf Lowryder, listen to what he says. as far as lighting, always use 18/6 through out the whole deal.


----------



## Brouli

ok   so tell me what to do i will do it  step by step,    like you will tell me . OK 
just one questions can is stait in Ocean Forest FF??




Ocean Forest Potting Soil

Ready to use right out of the bag, Ocean Forest is a 100% organic soil that contains fertilizers, too! A premium blend of composted forest humus, selected peat mosses, earthworm castings, bat guano, and micronutrients. Ideal for containerized plantings...inside and out! Light texture and well aerated. It's nature's finest.


----------



## THCskunk

*Ocean forrest* has nutes in it correct? is it organic? I have never used it before. Your soil hold 40% of quality in your plants, if you want good pot, get good soil for the right plants. some like alot of food and some don't. It depends. *Lowryder#2* seems to be that plant that likes alot of food. My first time using *Flora-Nova*, I was supposed to give it 300ppm(NaCi), but I figured, if they are thriving off the *SuperThrive*, (when I'm only supposed to use superthrive every week). and I am giving it to them everyday, then lets try 1200ppm. thats alot, not recommended from any expierienced grower, especially when first introducing them to it. Well I went ahead and tried it and started to notice alot more hairs over night after giving them a powerful punch dosage of Flora Nova, WOW! This plant is a ruderal or what ever.


----------



## THCskunk

to be honest, I used Miracle Gro "Organic Choice" For container flowers and herbs. Let me write up step by step instructions on exactly how I did it. I will post it in 20 min. remember, I used this soil only for the first few days, then I used Ferti-Lome soil.


----------



## THCskunk

*ru·der·al*





   (r&#333;&#333;'d&#601;r-&#601;l)  Pronunciation Key 
adj.   Growing in rubbish, poor land, or waste. 

n.   A plant that grows in rubbish, poor land, or waste. 


[New Latin r&#363;der&#257;lis, from Latin r&#363;dus, r&#363;der-, _rubbish_.] 

The lowryder consists of crosses between (left to right):Williams wonder,Northern lights, ruderals, and santa-maria. Lowryder has another cross but Dr. Joint does'nt want to share that with us.


----------



## stunzeed

Hey guys. If I grew Lowryder in say an 8X8X6 raised soilbed under 2 1000w HPS how many lowryders could I *squeeze *into the area? Thanks for your help. 


Stunzeed..


----------



## Dizoelio

Alright.   After reading this thread a few times i've decided to get some lowrider seeds myself.  That plant looks great and you guys are making my mouth water talking about a decent high with 2 month wait on buds.  WOW.


----------



## Dizoelio

Hey THC, I ordered from allsalvia.  Thanks for tip on store.  Hope they ship fast. 

Can't wait to start my lowrider grow.  TYhey use disreet packagaing right?  I didn't see an option for it.  But I doubt they would just have a big old tag on the package right?  ... RIGHT?


----------



## THCskunk

yes they are pretty fast, I got mine in 7 buisness days. They also came in discreet packaging, you'll be pleased.


----------



## THCskunk

update......3weeks and four days old.


----------



## shuggy4105

THC, what lighting you using on those  fine  ladies ?wickedly small man!


----------



## Dizoelio

THCskunk said:
			
		

> update......3weeks and four days old.




Wow I cant wait man, my current plants are doing alright.  Just got some super thrive.  So hopefully a little better.  But nothing compared to your plants.  I really can't wait to get those lowriders!  

I just got some mylar too so hopefully the light bouncing to the sides will help them get nice and bushy.  Since I just got a hid I will be using my cf's for side lamps.  Hopefully this will please the plants.  

Haha... if Aliens were just like monitoring the people in this forum they would assume Cannabis is the dominant lifeform.  ... I must go attend to my mistress now.


----------



## Dizoelio

Hey, forgot to ask.  Anything unwanted from the ruderalis genes that comes with this strain?   Nothing that effects the high right?  Seems so unreal 9 weeks.


----------



## THCskunk

I am still not getting MW to work. so I'll just do like this.

Materials: 
Pots-5x5square, they are 10" deep. one per plant. 1 10" pot. gallon or more.
LIghts-CFL daylight 5600k 1800 lumens
reflective-Mylar
teaspoon dropper
spray bottle
teaspoon measuring tables

Nutes and soil:
SuperThrive
Flora Nova
Guano Gro
Organic Choice (Miracle Gro)
Ferti-Lome
2-1gal of water, one to mix your SuperThrive, and the other for the Flora Nova.

1. Using your big pot of choice ,1 gallon, 2 gallon, depending on how much you're planning on germinating, fill the pot half way this way you don't use up too much soil. Your little seeds wont need much deepness now. 

2. Having your pot ready with soil, go to your nearest sink or bath tub and soak the soil till it starts to come out of the drain holes on the bottom. When done so, let it drain fully till no more water drips. Don't let it dry out, just watch it right there and wait till it drains. Level your soil nice and flat but not packed down, leave fluffly but not too much.

3. Having your seeds in hand ready for placement, press down into the soil using your index finger and making 1/2 inch deep, about the size of your fingernail. Remember, you are using your big pot because your are germinating multiples of seeds at one time in one pot of organic soil. This eliminates the hassle of later switching soils from your pots that will be filled with Ferti-Lome soil. Your seeds should be at least two inches apart, this way when they germinate, you wil have good room digging them out without damaging the root or the other little seedlings around that one.

4. When done so with the soil, carefully grab your seed and place it, seed side up. The way you can tell which is the top is your seeds has detachment mark where it sat inside the flower, place that side up.
There is no improvement in growth or yield with this method just speeds up the process by helping the lil seed find its gravity.

5. After having all the seeds in the holes, covert the holes naturaly, always think about how they would grow in the wild, they are covered up lightly, not packed, but again don't let them have to much exposure to air, you'll get it man, don't worry. You can put toothpicks right by the hole where planted your seed to identify exactly where to spray your water explained in step six.

6. Afterwards have your spray bottle and fill it up with just plain balanced water, no SuperThrive yet. Some growers say you can use it right away but I did'nt. It won't hurt it, but then again I am writing exactly how I did it. Spray your soil where the seeds are at. Three sprays every 12 hours will do it, test your soil by pressing down gently and rub your fingers together to see if you there is moisture.

7. When they finally Germinate, leave them there still spraying them with the bottle till they get about 3-4 days old. Or when they sprout thier second set of leaves. Have your 5x5 pots ready filled with Ferti-Lome soil.
Spray about 20 sprays of water onto the new soil. Then get a sharpie pen or something sterilized that will create a 1/2"x4" hole. 

8. Get your seedlings and soak them with 2 tsp. of water around the soil where they sit and with the tip of a spoon, carefully dig 1" away from the seedling and pull it out very carefully. Place it in the ready soil which you have preped and making sure your the root goes straight down, this will take a few attempts till you get it right in the soil. Cover It up and water one more time so that the soil locks in with the water.

9. After that you're all set, use the SuperThrive now that you have got them in because they will need it, the new soil contains alot of nutes and they will expierience a littlie stress, the SuperThrive helps or eliminates the stress and also gives them the jump start to a healthy introduction to nute soil.

water them daily but not too much, just about 2- teaspoons a day. Let your soil dry out once in awhile so that they do not build up a routine of when you are going to water them. change the waterings  from less to alot in variation time periods. Again, think like if you were the jungle or habitat that they are instinctively used to. You contro the weather and climate, make it a good one.

Anymore questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## THCskunk

I am using CFL's 5600k daylights. lumens about 1800 each. one light per plant.
As far as the Ruderalis, that just means it can grow in the places where other strains would die if not having the nutes or correct soil.
This lil sucker will grow on the side of the highway or in just plain dirt. But taking good care of it can get you about 50-60 grams of pure sweet tasty pot. Play your cards right, like LST or FIM, and she will top out at 85-90 grams. So far that is the holding record, hey who knows, you can maybe yield more.


----------



## Dizoelio

THCskunk said:
			
		

> I am using CFL's 5600k daylights. lumens about 1800 each. one light per plant.
> As far as the Ruderalis, that just means it can grow in the places where other strains would die if not having the nutes or correct soil.
> This lil sucker will grow on the side of the highway or in just plain dirt. But taking good care of it can get you about 50-60 grams of pure sweet tasty pot. Play your cards right, like LST or FIM, and she will top out at 85-90 grams. So far that is the holding record, hey who knows, you can maybe yield more.




Sweet!  Can't wait, proably have em in a week or two ordered today.  Received confirmation number.  

I am testing out LST on one of my plants coming this week, making hooks and gently doing it.  

What will the cured nugget look like?  Color wise/texture, like some nice crystaly stuff or some leafy nugs?   Haven't seen much pictures of the cured nugs around.


----------



## shuggy4105

"I" beleive the "Ruderalis" input is to strenghthen the strain against disease and problems,as it actually means "wild",the mj growing wild without any interfeirance from us.        although, "I" could be misinformed. :smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## Hick

the ruderalis is the predominant "auto"flowering influence..IMHO. ..and origonally was Russian "hemp"..with little to no psychactive qualities.



> the nature of the three strains of cannabis (C. sativa, C. indica and C. ruderalis). Cannabis Sativa is tall and thin, generally growing between 8 and 12 feet in the wild with a light green colour and long thin leaves. The smell is generally sweet, fruity and mild. It is the predominant strain in Africa, Western Europe, the Caribbean, Latin America, South-East Asia and Southern India. Cannabis Indica is short and squat, averaging between 3 and 6 feet in height, with dark green, short broad leaves. It smells &#8220;skunky&#8221; and strong. It is common in the Middle East, Central Asia (where cannabis is thought to originate) and Northern India. Cannabis Ruderalis grows from 4 to 6 feet in height and resembles a short, branchless sativa. It is found in Eastern Europe and the Russian Steppes. C. indica is cultivated almost solely for its psychoactive qualities while C. Ruderalis is a purely industrial plant. C. sativa can be harvested for both its industrial applications (hemp) and as a drug.


----------



## shuggy4105

thought i could`ve been talking:**: there,cheers for clearing that up for us Hick.


----------



## THCskunk

an eastern strain induced scientifically to perform early flowering.
although now crossing ruderalis with strains like mexican skunk#1,and other indica strains, a stablelized 100% auto flowering strain has been born, the original ruderalis were almost to be considered useless, because they were very unstable as opposed to having one flower much earlier than the other and some had buds that never ripened. but they are here and giving the same kind of high that of a regular photosynthesis growing plant. I read that the old ruderalis would give you a buzz not a high and sometimes resulting in headaches.


----------



## THCskunk

ruderalis is a mexican term used in the Mexican Civil War to identify an army with poor weaponry, but strong fighting and in numbers. how it got to eastern europe, I don't know, but what the russians and eastern europeans could not do, The southern latin strains of cannabis made this strain possible to be stable.


----------



## picasso

hey how you all doin?, as you will see i have only done 5 posts i think on this forum.....not sure of 'forum etiquette' !! never grown before....and never been on forums and talked to people from around the world before!!
so not sure if i'm butting in here?
cant load pics from camera, think lead is faulty but gonna print them then scan them in on monday,....one question though....got one definate female which im over the moon about,...but my best plant has 'love conkers'.....if i sacrificed a female to pollinate for seeds?......would i be able to put the pollinated female back in the growroom with the other plants without contaminating the others?
p.s. when i get camera working i will start agrow diary.


----------



## Elephant Man

A bit of text from DJ Short:

"Three subspecies

It is useful to agree, at least in theory, that there are three separate subspecies of the genus Cannabis &#8211; Sativa, Indica and Ruderalis.

Cannabis Sativa is the equatorial variety found primarily around 30 degrees latitude North or South. Sativa generally grow tall, from seven to thirty feet, have many long branches, narrower leaflets, and mature slowly. 

Cannabis Indica varieties generally inhabit the areas between 30-50 degrees North or South latitude. Indica are generally much shorter than Sativa, only about three to five feet tall. They have fewer and shorter branches than Sativa, the longer of which are lower on the plant, with much wider leaflets. They also mature earlier and more rapidly than Sativa.

Cannabis Ruderalis grow naturally primarily past 50 degrees north latitude (the Siberian steppes). Ruderalis are the shortest, least bushy, and fastest maturing of the three.

The end of the sweet spots

Prior to the late 1970's, virtually all commercially available cannabis products came from the great outdoors. Many of these varieties had been grown in their particular region since antiquity &#8211; not since the advent of sailing had a greater diversification and distribution of the herb occurred.

Most cannabis available was also very well acclimated to its particular region of origin. Certain places tended to produce very unique and desirable types of herb that were renowned to each region. I like to refer to these high-quality cannabis producing areas as "sweet spots." The products coming out of these sweet spots during this era were among the finest herbs ever available.

A series of phenomena occurred in the late 1970's and early 80's that has since revolutionized the cannabis industry. This series included the triad of sinsemilla, High Intensity Discharge (HID) lighting, and the introduction of Indica genetics, coupled with draconian herb laws that drove the industry far underground. Never before in human history was so much genetic diversity of cannabis grown in such generic, indoor conditions. The results of this phenomenon have wreaked havoc on the cannabis gene pool.

The road to blandness

As Indica, sinsemilla and HID lighting became predominant, it became apparent that Sativa varieties were very difficult to coax commercial amounts of sinsemilla herb from indoors. The fast maturing, dense bud structure of the easy-to-grow Indica soon dominated the indoor grow scene.

Another factor contributing to the desirability of the indoor Indica was its truebreeding "dioecious" nature, meaning that individual plants tend to be male or female only, but not both. In contrast, many Sativa strains show hermaphroditic tendencies indoors, with male and female flowers on the same plant. (It is my opinion that wild Sativa strains of cannabis are primarily truebreeding hermaphroditic varieties.)

As outdoor production diminished due to intolerant laws and the drug war, indoor production of Indica phenotypes became the staple of the commercial indoor grower. The road to generic blandness had begun.

Although some Sativa/Indica crosses matched some of the Sativa flavor and head high with the Indica bud structure, this desirability would only last for a few generations of breeding. Unless a person is breeding for a very specific trait, crosses seven generations and beyond the original P1 Indica/Sativa cross lose much of their original charm and desirability. Cloning, however, helps to extend a given plant's potential.

Ruderalis: myth and misnomer

As indoor growers attempted to improve their genetic lines via breeding, another interesting phenomenon occurred: Ruderalis. Although there is a wild variety identified as Ruderalis in Russia ("Ruderalis" is supposedly Russian for "by the side of the road") that grows very short and matures very fast, I seriously doubt the rumor that someone actually went to Russia to collect seeds of this variety sometime in the past. Or, if someone actually did go all the way to Russia to find, collect and smuggle "rudy" seeds, I do feel sorry for their waste of time. They could have gotten the same worthless thing from Minnesota, Saskatchewan or Manitoba with much less hassle.

The North American Ruderalis probably originated as follows: After the Indica varieties arrived in the US and became incorporated into the gene pool, many breeders began to cross the earliest maturing individuals with each other in hopes of shortening the maturation cycle.

It would only take a few generations for the ugly Rudy phenotypes to begin expressing themselves. By ugly, I am referring to a strong lack of potency and/or desirability. I know, I was once guilty of the practice myself. It did not take me long to realize that this was a huge mistake in regard to the quality and potency of the future generations' finished product, and all subsequent breeding along this line was ceased.

Many of these manipulated rudies were released on the open market between 1981 and 1986. It was shortly after this period that the grow journals of the era (Sinsemilla Tips and High Times) ran articles about the possibility of a new wonder variety for indoor grows: fast blooming Ruderalis. Rumor had spread to myth and misnomer. Therefore, it may be more appropriate to say that the Ruderalis phenotype was coaxed from Indica genetics, via the indoor breeding environment.

The same applies to many of the Indica dominant varieties available today. Breeders selecting for early, fast flowering or fast growth often miss out on some of the finer and more subtle characteristics available from crossing certain genotypes. My advice to breeders is to wait until the finished product is suitably tested before coming to any conclusions regarding desirable candidates for future breeding consideration."

end




Maybe you guys don't know this but you do not need any 'special' strain of MJ to flower without vegging.  All MJ species and strains will veg until mature, even under 12/12...usuallly in 3-4 weeks and then they will flower.  Germ whatever beans you got in flower and you will get the same thing...little plants.


----------



## THCskunk

There is a big difference between "little plants" and a auto-flowering dwarf plant that does just that without changing the light schedule. Like said before, "There is no other cannabis right now that matures faster than that of the Lowryder" your info is pretty good and we appreciate it, but tell us something that we don't already know. Very good information though man, thanks for the help.
what link or website did you get this from?


----------



## shuggy4105

you broke it down well E-man,very interesting read
this is a great thread.


----------



## Hick

Since this was brought up...



> The road to blandness.....
> It would only take a few generations for the ugly Rudy phenotypes to begin expressing themselves.....Breeders selecting for early, fast flowering or fast growth often miss out on some of the finer and more subtle characteristics available from crossing certain genotypes......Never before in human history was so much genetic diversity of cannabis grown in such generic, indoor conditions. The results of this phenomenon have wreaked havoc on the cannabis gene pool.



I blieve the point DJ was aiming at here, is that the breeders consistantly selecting for, and breeding with early flowering pheno's/varieties has/is/will be detrimental to the overall genetic structure of "high" grade drug quality mj. 
   A "Breeder"(not a seed maker) once related it to me in this manner...
"If left to go feral, (grow wild), mj will revert to hemp within a few generations. Why?.. In the wild, the paternal side of the process is dominated by the "earliest" flowering males and/or hermies."
He concluded that the recessive traits found in the later maturing males, _must_ be a key to improvement of drug grade cannabis. Pretty much the same thoughts that DJ short makes.
"Super" fast, early matureing plants _may_ be all _THE rage_ at the moment, and may serve a purpose to those with little patience, space or desirability for "top quality", but IMHO are NOT doing the gene pool any favors.  
  The origonal "landrace" strains, from the "Sweet spots" are virtually _gone_. Desirable genetics, characteristics have been lost forever. Thank goodness for those that have recognized it, and have/are attempting to preserve the diversity still left.


----------



## shuggy4105

so, does this mean that the strains going around today,are of a lesser quality/stability? should we as growers be attempting to cross breed strains, or does this reduce the strenghth/potency,by doing this without any "real" knoledge of the plants,of which we are crossing`s genetics?:stoned: :argue: :bong1: thanx for the info,all input is welcome.
cheers


----------



## Elephant Man

Hick said:
			
		

> A "Breeder"(not a seed maker)


 
Very nice Hick, I feel the same way.

Both can create IBL's.  Both can create mutants and total loss of vigor and potency.  The difference is whether or not they know...and whether or not they know how it happened.

As long as you do not distribute seeds or pollen, I say go for it.

Nice comment on the males, I caught on to that from REv.


----------



## Elephant Man

THCskunk said:
			
		

> There is a big difference between "little plants" and a auto-flowering dwarf plant that does just that without changing the light schedule. Like said before, "There is no other cannabis right now that matures faster than that of the Lowryder" your info is pretty good and we appreciate it, but tell us something that we don't already know. Very good information though man, thanks for the help.


 
This is an example of the 'little plants' I was talking about.  I personally would rather wait another 4 weeks for one of these...and these can be cloned.

I don't know why you would want to breed something that has clearly been shown not worth messing with.  Are you going to buy new lowryder 2 seeds everytime?  Do you have a true-breeding Santa Maria father?

The first 3 pics were taken by my freind, Dutch breeder and grower in Holland, Atmosphere...the last pic is AK48 done by a bro named Haggis...just another grower...all born under 12/12.  Add 3-4 weeks to your flower time and clone away.


----------



## THCskunk

example: you have 4 plants, and I have four plants. ok, so you harvest 4 in 5-6 weeks, I will have had harvested 3 times as much as you would. you will yeild around 900 grams in 6 weeks, I will yeild 750grams plus not to mention the ones already ready to harvest, see the picture, the faster you have it, the better. Now don't get me wrong, having strains like the ones you have are very good also, but my point is these plants are small and mature really fast, by the time one grower is going into veg stage with his/her's plants, Lowryder will be ready to smoke and still have way more room to fit times that. Its not how big if not how much of it you have in two months.....think about it. It's cool if you have a grudge against these strains, maybe you should grow some before bieng sceptic. I tell you this because I also would have the same attitude as yourself. But when your the type that needs to have the product fast and ready and still have another batch coming, you will start to see it. I currently have growing 256 plants growing in another area, all of which are strains from White Widow, Northern Lights, Ak-47, and all sorts of other strains that I don't even know what they are. You see, I also grow other strains other than Lowryder, but this little strain is something new for me and after growing 6-12' tall plants, these plants might do away with having the risk of me getting caught, less visilbe by far if you know what I mean man.  So keep it cool and we appreciate your opinions and comments on this thread. 
As far as breeding, if you read and research correctly, it clearly says that cloning is not worth doing, but also is advised to "POLLENATE" your female if you have a male, when they say they are stable, it is stable and 100% auto flowering.  tell you what, you grow your's, and I will grow mine. Stop asking me why I would want to grow if you already know why I am doing it.


----------



## THCskunk

update....27th day


----------



## Elephant Man

THCskunk said:
			
		

> . Stop asking me why I would want to grow if you already know why I am doing it.


 
I am discussing this strain with the entire internet.  If this was a grow journal, I would not have posted.  This thread is clearly a discussion of this strain.


----------



## THCskunk

Deep in the North American woods lurks a recent addition to the marijuana gene pool: Ruderalis hybrids! The forests and fields are coming alive with resinated plants, blasting their way to maturity under the intense light of the summer sun, long before the buzzing of choppers or moldy autumn weather.

Until recently, Ruderalis had been almost unanimously given a bad name by cultivators and breeders alike. Early Dutch seed pioneers like Super Sativa Seed Club voiced their concerns about Ruderalis early in the homegrown revolution. This was all with understandable reason, as pure Ruderalis varieties are almost completely devoid of THC and come with a host of other problems for the grower or breeder.

Breeding programs between Ruderalis and drug type strains can and have produced plants of notable quality. The aim of this article is to shine some light on this recent advance in marijuana breeding and pave the way to what could be the future of outdoor marijuana cultivation for many areas of the world.

*What is Ruderalis?*

Cannabis Ruderalis is a subspecies of Cannabis Sativa. The term was originally used in the former Soviet Union to describe the varieties of hemp that had escaped cultivation and adapted to the surrounding region.

Similar Ruderalis populations can be found in most of the areas where hemp cultivation was once prevalent. The most notable region in North America is the midwest, though populations occur sporadically throughout the United States and Canada. Without the human hand aiding in selection, these plants have lost many of the traits they were originally selected for, and have acclimatized to their locale.

Though they contain little THC, these plants hold large potential for use in breeding, both in hemp and marijuana applications. Early flowering and resistance to locally significant insect and disease pressures are but a few of the important traits present in these feral populations.

Thankfully, despite years of US government sponsored eradication programs, these wild plants still remain in bountiful abundance.
[SIZE=-2]_Early Bud: this one will be ready while other buds are not._[/SIZE]*Early efforts*

The first documented experiments in crossing drug strain varieties with their Ruderalis cousins were performed by Ernest Small of Agriculture Canada in Ontario during the 1970's, for the aiding in the purposes of taxonomic classification. Crosses between these strains usually produced offspring of intermediate THC levels, with a few that leaned more towards the high THC end of the spectrum. It was concluded during this research that hybrids between drug and non-drug (both ruderal and hemp cultivars were tested) generally produced progeny of intermediate potency.1

Perhaps the most known efforts to incorporate Ruderalis traits into drug hybrids are those of Nevil, proprietor of the original Seed Bank, and the person largely responsible for the original dispersion of many of today's drug varieties. 

During the 1980's, Nevil experimented with crossing Ruderalis strains to plants such as Mexican, Skunk#1 and several Indicas, in hopes of combining the early flowering of the Ruderalis with the potency and flavor of the others.

Although some of Neville's crosses matured much earlier than previous marijuana strains, they tended to be low in potency, unstable in terms of maturity, and often sported buds that were leafy with shrunken calyxes.
[SIZE=-2]_Early Purple: sweet Rudy in the mix._[/SIZE]*BC's Mighty Mite*

About this time, on British Columbia's Gulf islands, an outdoor grower was noticing that his October finishing strain always threw out a few plants that finished much earlier &#8211; by late July or early August. After several years of selections for this early flowering trait, the _Mighty Mite_ strain was born.2 _Mighty Mite_ effectively incorporated the auto-flowering trait, while retaining the habit and potency of its drug cultivar heritage.

For those in the know, _Mighty Mite_ quickly became a popular outdoor strain for filling the traditional late summer drought in BC's pot market before the market was flooded with regular seasonal outdoor bud. Slowly, over the years, these genetics have spread further amongst underground pot growers and been used most successfully in hybridizations with more potent strains.

Aside from getting crops in before cops and other thieves can plunder them, these early plants have allowed growers to produce plants with much more commercial appeal than traditional Northern latitude outdoor marijuana. 

Warm, dry summer weather with high light values allow buds to finish bright green and rock hard, making for better bag appeal. It is impossible to tell whether the many auto-flowering strains floating around all originated in the _Mighty Mite_ family or are a result of many similar incidents, but it is certainly the most proven of all the auto-flowering strains. The fact that _Mighty Mite_ is an inbred line and relatively true breeding for its auto-flowering trait would make it seem likely to have been a large contributor.

DJ Short has recently speculated that Ruderalis introductions into the drug cannabis gene pool likely came from repeated selections for early flowering traits from Indica based lines rather than actually being imported from Russia or surrounding countries (CC#39, Breeding Tips). Both of these scenarios are quite possible. General consensus is that all drug, hemp and feral strains of cannabis originated from the same source gene pool, therefore, Indica varieties would also have these auto-flower genes present somewhere in their genetic makeup.
[SIZE=-2]_Get those buds in before choppers and thieves come looking!_[/SIZE]*Early flowering explored*

The marijuana strains most of us have been familiar with begin flowering once the night period reaches the individual plant's critical night length. This critical length varies depending on where the strain originated. Generally, there is a critical period of darkness required to begin flowering, and a second slightly longer critical dark requirement for it to ripen completely.

Many Indica varieties begin to flower when the day length drops to about 13 1/2-14 hours, while Sativas will often not begin to flower until less than a 12 hour day length is achieved.

In comparison, many of today's Ruderalis/drug strain hybrids flower automatically when they reach a given maturity, regardless of photoperiod. Even under lights on 18 hours a day, they completely mature from seed to bud in less than 90 days.

I've seen test plants from _Mighty Mite_ hybrid lines that were started outdoors in early March, and had completely finished by late July. This could indicate that crossing auto-flowering plants to those that are photoperiod determinant lengthens a genetically predetermined period required before non-photoperiod dependent floral onset. 

A second scenario is that within the ruderal strains that have been introduced to the drug gene pool there also exists genetic information of photoperiod adaptation to north latitudes.

Many of these Ruderalis/drug hybrids are also known for being very sensitive to other environmental factors. Things such as cloning, letting plants go too dry or getting pot bound can easily send them into heavy flowering.

The big unknown that still remains in these new lines of marijuana is what is actually causing the flowering on a biological level? Is there an internal clock, a genetically predetermined number of cell divisions that must take place before the plant begins to put up buds?

Another possibility is that once night-induced flowering hormone levels accumulate to certain levels within the plant it will begin to flower.

If the flowering is not dependent on having a dark period, these new cultivars could prove useful in backyard city growing situations, where streetlights and other forms of light pollution often prevent proper maturation of photoperiod dependent strains.


----------



## THCskunk

*Problems and pitfalls

*As these genetics further penetrate the drug cannabis gene pool they have potential to cause both harm and good.

Imagine getting mothers up and going for your next big crop and finding that at 60 days they all begin to go into full flower. A costly inconvenience at the least!

However, the potential for great advances is also there for the taking. How about auto-flowering Haze strains that ripen in the middle of summer, in areas where previously even the earliest Indicas would not ripen in time? Commercial growers could pull two crops per summer without ever having to worry about shading!

*Breeding climate*

One of the largest problems associated with breeding outdoor varieties for northern latitude areas like Canada or Holland is that the climate puts no pressure on plants to produce high psychoactivity. In fact it selects for the opposite. 

So long as the breeder is selecting for high potency on a multi-parent level, potency can be upheld. However, if this same breeding program were undertaken in an environment that naturally selects for high THC plants (like highland Colombia or Thailand) the resulting average desirable cannabinoid levels would be much higher. 

There is likely a threshold effect on the potential of any given strain as related to the environment it is being selected in. By incorporating auto-flower genes into the north latitude outdoor marijuana gene pool, plants would be finishing under more direct sunlight and warmer weather. This environment is much more conducive to high THC levels, thereby raising the threshold level for the particular strain.
[SIZE=-2]_Mighty cola in the morning sun._[/SIZE]*Ruderalis and hemp*

It is very likely that Ruderalis varieties have already made for an important advance in hemp cultivars. The variety FIN314 was developed from genetic material originating in Russia and seems to have the same auto-flowering trait noted in _Mighty Mite_ and other hybrids. 

FIN314 seeds that accidentally germinated in a Quebec farmer's field in early April were found in full flower by early June.3 Along with adding the possibility of twin crops in a season, this allows the oilseed variety to finish short enough to be easily harvested by current machinery, which clogs when fed the standard taller hemp varieties.

The genetic history of the parents of FIN 314 is unknown, other than that they were acquired from a germplasm collection from Russia. However, it is believed that at least one of the parents was a Ruderalis accession.4 If the widespread adoption of FIN314 by hemp farmers is any indication of the future of Ruderalis/drug hybrids with pot growers, there will be a mass dispersal in the coming years.

*Buyer beware*

There are still many commercially offered Ruderalis hybrid strains that are very low quality and should barely be classed as drug varieties. At the same time, the finest Canadian outdoor pot to have crossed my path so far was from _Mighty Mite_ derived lines that were harvested in July and August. 

The future seems clear for Ruderalis/marijuana hybrids. As many governments ease up on antiquated cannabis laws, more and more people will take up growing. A couple of auto-flowers on the back deck will likely fit the lifestyle of many more folks than would an indoor grow room.

Demand for stabilized, auto-flowering hybrids of high drug value, in combination with saner drug laws, will pressure marijuana breeders to move forward on bringing these to fruition. 

Until then, the ability to have marijuana crops maturing at any time of the growing season should wreak havoc on CAMP style police tactics that have been accustomed to only searching for plants one or two months of the year. This, if for no other reason, seems ample enough to plant some auto-flowerers today!


----------



## Brouli

i see the conversation stop after THC  pop (paste/copy) essay          :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THCskunk

update on pics..........28 days. I will post more in 3 days (thursday). thanks.


----------



## Hick

brouli said:
			
		

> i see the conversation stop after THC  pop  essay          :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


"Pop essay"??....it's a c/p from CC. .:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
and it certainly didn't change my opinions of the detrimental aspects of breeding hemp lines into marijuana. 
DJ Short(as was quoted and credited) has a reputation for breeding the finest quality strains. It took him several years of selection and testing, to bring his Blueberry to stabalization, true breeding, and ready to release to the public. It is, he is, regarded as one of the most successfull breeders/breeding projects in recent mj history.
"Who" is DMT????
What has he produced?..Any credentials we can consider?..


----------



## Brouli

OK   Hick   now let me ask you a question , what would you do if you dont have a lot of space and can grow something very short and like everybody else something quick ???
what i heard Lowryder buzz its not that weak, and let be honest on one thing  do you seriously  think  that people even here on this forum that grow freakin  20 , 30 plants  they do it for personal use ?? comone now 


but i still think that what you and E-man state on this thread   was good for the topic , now only thing we got left is to let people decide what they wonna do . and i think you agree on that


----------



## Brouli

THC   they look awesome    
but i got a question you will keep them under those 3 lights thru the whole grow ??


----------



## Hick

brouli said:
			
		

> OK   Hick   now let me ask you a question , what would you do if you dont have a lot of space and can grow something very short and like everybody else something quick ???
> what i heard Lowryder buzz its not that weak, and let be honest on one thing  do you seriously  think  that people even here on this forum that grow freakin  20 , 30 plants  they do it for personal use ?? comone now
> 
> 
> but i still think that what you and E-man state on this thread   was good for the topic , now only thing we got left is to let people decide what they wonna do . and i think you agree on that





> "Super" fast, early matureing plants _may_ be all _THE rage_ at the moment, and may serve a purpose to those with little patience, space or desirability for "top quality", but IMHO are NOT doing the gene pool any favors.


I think I already answered that brouli...
and I said in another thread, that I felt it serves a purpose, for a certain "nich" of growers. But, I'll reiterate, _"I" don't think it is doing the gene pool any good"_..
Didn't you once say you owned/ran a pitbull kennel?
Did you breed your best ***** to the mongrel mutt that romed the neighborhood?
"Choose only the best. Do away with the rest." when choosing breeding stock.

Plant counts can go against you, in the event that your grow was busted. Judge or jury is going to see 100 plants differently than they will see 10, no?..In my state, I'm allowed 6 plants _legaly_, with 3 in flower.  In CA, I believe the number is 99.


----------



## Elephant Man

brouli said:
			
		

> OK Hick now let me ask you a question , what would you do if you dont have a lot of space and can grow something very short and like everybody else something quick ???
> what i heard Lowryder buzz its not that weak, and let be honest on one thing do you seriously think that people even here on this forum that grow freakin 20 , 30 plants they do it for personal use ?? comone now
> 
> 
> but i still think that what you and E-man state on this thread was good for the topic , now only thing we got left is to let people decide what they wonna do . and i think you agree on that


 
Just adding to what Hick pointed out, although many of us may be medcal, maybe even caregivers, we still have the feds and thieves to fear.  Security is number one and IMO we should all keep our mouths shut.  I did not put thousands of dollar price tags on my plants, the feds and dealers did that.  If the laws were the same as they were 100 years ago, well...you would all be invited to a barbeque...and you know what I mean.:smoke1:

As far as compact plants, any strain will show sex 2-4 weeks under 12/12.  It really is not that hard to understand.  Some whites and AK I know for a fact will show at closer to 2 weeks, some 99% sativas may take 4-5 weeks, but flowering time starts at the moment of maturity, so add that to your time to maturity.

Many blueberry strains finish in 7 weeks flat.  I know, I have one.  The male has shown at about 11 days, the female will show in the next ten days.  Cull the males and clone away, harvest your seedlings 7 weeks later...do you understand?  Much easier than dealing with the complexities of breeding, and I personally would rather smoke and grow MJ that is revered, not feared.

Nice 'copy and paste' essay THC.  You really should quote the author next time.


----------



## Brouli

o Thanks E-man , you mention that bluebery (some strains)  will be ready to harvest in like 7 weeks ??
can you tell me which one ??
 thanks again man


----------



## Elephant Man

brouli said:
			
		

> o Thanks E-man , you mention that bluebery (some strains) will be ready to harvest in like 7 weeks ??
> can you tell me which one ??
> thanks again man


 
Mine is Nirvana's Blue Mystic, it is Blueberry X Skunk.
D.J. Short's blueberry finishes fast too.
White Rhino will preflower early and finish fast too.


----------



## Brouli

dammm    my favorite no lowryder plant  White Rhino i wil get that some how and i will try thanks E-Man


----------



## THCskunk

I see we are still debating on the importance of the Lowryder! Right on, right on. This just makes this little strain more interesting. Anyway, Hick, I don't know why you drop to your knees and laugh about what I posted. I never said I wrote it or claimed to have written it?  The reason I did it like that is because I have posted links and sometimes people would ignore the link and still ask the same questions. This way it is clear to all for reading. Its ok that you are not convinced, it was never a thought or importance on making you think other wise. I mean, the only reason I am doing this is to show peeps on the ups and downs of Lowryder. So you don't like it? that is perfect in your aspect of looking at it. I am not on a mission to change that either. You guys have good read and keep it cool. Please do not take any offense, you are helpful and very expierenced in growing my friends.


----------



## THCskunk

It's the same here, only a little bit different. Here your screwed no matter what. Here if the plants are flowered and ripe and you were to get caught, They charge you not only by count, but by weighing your crop and then determining your fate in court. It sucks here. My buddy got popped here about 3 weeks ago and luckily his plant were'nt mature yet. He was busted with 76 plants all of which were still in veg stage, lucky him. He paid a lawyer (rough estimate) about $3,200.00 dollars and got of with red flag probation and no felonies on his record. He was in jail for 6 hours and was free to do buisness again. Remember, having kids can greatly increase the chances of you getting caught. they get hurt, they get in a fight, they cause trouble, they can sometimes run their mouth at school, there is a dozen of more reasons on how a kid could get you caught. Its not thier fault, they are who they are, kids.  Anyway thats how my homie got popped, His kid lost his key to the house and when he got home he jumped through window and one of the neighbors saw him and called the cops reporting a breaking and entering. Well the cops showed up to his house and bieng the kid was too young to be home alone (13yrs), they had no choice but to questioned the kid to see if he was really one of residents living there. In the process of doing just that, cops started walking around the house to make sure there was no broken windows or other people with the so called robber (his boy). They checked everything and called it good up untill a rookie cop decided to check the garage..........BINGO! All 76 plants sitting under Hydroponic systems were destroyed along with the lights and equipment. So just be carefull, no matter what strain it is, they are all risky buisness when illegal in your area. Its way safer thatn crack, cocain, meth, and alot of other drugs killing people every day.


----------



## THCskunk

I recieved my order for 3-Way from soul seeds.  

I ordered another one, Master Kush. I am waiting for them to stock Afghanryder and lowsnow. 
here is the link...
http://soulseeds.co.uk/

The delivery was super fast! I got mine in 4 days.


----------



## Hick

THCskunk said:
			
		

> I see we are still debating on the importance of the Lowryder! Right on, right on. This just makes this little strain more interesting. Anyway, Hick, I don't know why you drop to your knees and laugh about what I posted. I never said I wrote it or claimed to have written it?  The reason I did it like that is because I have posted links and sometimes people would ignore the link and still ask the same questions. This way it is clear to all for reading. Its ok that you are not convinced, it was never a thought or importance on making you think other wise. I mean, the only reason I am doing this is to show peeps on the ups and downs of Lowryder. So you don't like it? that is perfect in your aspect of looking at it. I am not on a mission to change that either. You guys have good read and keep it cool. Please do not take any offense, you are helpful and very expierenced in growing my friends.



It was a "good read" thc, the laffing was NOT at the article, or your information. I see how it appeared that way. "I" prefer the c/p to a posted link. It puts the info into the context of the thread. As eman related, though, the author should be credited. It not only lends credibility(if due), but it prevents the author from seeing it and feeling he has been plagerised. 
thanks for your understanding in the matter.

Sorry to hear about your friend. We're all dealing with draconian laws. One never knows when fate will come a' callin'.
"I know"..first hand. Several yrs ago, I had a small patch busted. They weighed rootballs,(dirt 'n all), stalks, leaves, all wet. It was sufficient to make it in excess of 8 oz. which makes it a feloniuos offense.


----------



## picasso

Thats a good thread...soulseeds. gonna stick to the little ones like these as well.snow looks really nice.....could be my next one!!! p.s. have started a grow journal with some pics now...take a look.


----------



## THCskunk

thats cool picasso, I'll take look. oh yeah HIck, I have no idea what his name stands for. But I do know it is a type of drug somtimes mixed with our favorite drug....Marijuana.


----------



## THCskunk

I am using Flora Nova every four days, is that good or bad? What do you guys recommend? I know I said I would post Thursday, but man! They are already looking pretty damn yummy. this is day 30. 4weeks today. according to the books, 5 more and they will be ready! I'll be tasting the crossed strains of this plant on 420 man!:ccc: ............thats if everything goes well.


----------



## Brouli

they look awesomeeeee      

just dont forget about me  and share some info what did you cross ??
if you  nova tehnique  got you this far and that god keep it up my brother


----------



## samiam03

Is flora nova nutes or is it like superthrive? If they work well for you, maybe ill pick it up cause I still dont know what kinda of nutes i should use. I finally have money tho, so i should be starting my grow soon

Ps. your plants look awesome THC


----------



## KADE

nothing.... is like superthrive. =)


----------



## THCskunk

thanks guys, Flora Nova is the nutes I am giving them as well as guano-Gro.  They now are starting to have that skunk smell to them; 5 more weeks though!


----------



## THCskunk

skunk time homie.....


----------



## Brouli

Hi T i did step by step like you wrote  but :

i use Ocean Forest as soil

and when i finish i put my box on cable box 
if thats bed let me know now 
THANK YOU


----------



## THCskunk

just as long as it does'nt have too much nutes. you'll be fine.  

I ordered Master low seeds 100% AF.  I talk to the guy who sells them and he is going to reserve me twenty seeds. 10 of which are Afghanryder, and the other ten are LowSnow. 



you should join their Forum site, you'll see some wierd stuff in there. Its all very interesting.  The people in there grow nothing but Lowryders, they all grow crosses and hybrids. I was reading on the ones I am growing now (LRYDR #2) and let me tell man! Everyone says its tasty tasty! It gives you a sick head high at first and then follows to an active body high. 
The original lowryder, that one hardly no one likes, they seems to grow it for the taste and look, it gives you high but not potent like all the other crosses. I think right now the most potent AF strain is LowSnow. It is a 100% AF strain which consists of Snow White and White widow. 
Here's the paste of their site found in the site above........

*Lowsnow*







*http://www.nochex.com/[email protected]*​ 

*Out of stock, back in early may. *
Growth period :10 weeks from seed to harvest! 
Seeds Per Pack : 10
Lowsnow ia a 100% auto flowring strain, a hybrid of Lowryder and Snow White. This strain carries a powerful punch and is with out a doubt one of the strongest Auto Flowering strains to date, Heavy Crystaling is a trade mark of Lowsnow, Trichomes even apear on the males ! The taste and smell of this strain is very similar to Snow white / White widow so is sure to please. Yield is Avarage (15g - 25g under floros per 6" pot) and the plants stay short (12" - 14") Lowsnow is ready to harvest 10 weeks from planting. A instant favourite here in the office.


----------



## Brouli

i hope you will not forget me man . you know what we talk about few days ago 

im about go and check  that site and tanks i hope my soil dont got too much nutes .
man i got pyst , after i plant my seeds  i went to Wally   and i saw that soil MG


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

Whatever is said about these little riders it doesn't make them less beautiful or interesting to see and grow. I've already made a comment about your lowriders some time ago and I'm going to make another one....They are very cute and I'm thinking of growing some just for the curiosity of watching it grow.
Very well done THCs!! :aok:


----------



## WrEkkED

does soulseeds send them out stealth?


----------



## DankCloset

well we'll find out, i order masterlow delux and lowryder 2.1 and lowryder 2 stealth shippin for a stealth grow. crap i hope they come during the weekday, i dont want my girl to find out.... if anything i'll just tell her there bagseed lmfao...

edit: so no one tell her lol


----------



## THCskunk

Dont worry my freind, they come in basic bubble envolope. If she so happens to open it, she will find a pack of flowers seeds,( or so it seems). these guys will put your beans in flower packets and close it up making it look like it was never opened to put seeds in there. they ship by air so it gets here fast (U.S.). If you join their forum site, you will be the first to try out thier crossed strains before anyone else. Like for example, the Afghanryder says it wil be available in early May, well I am getting them in one week, lowsnow in one month.


----------



## THCskunk

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Whatever is said about these little riders it doesn't make them less beautiful or interesting to see and grow. I've already made a comment about your lowriders some time ago and I'm going to make another one....They are very cute and I'm thinking of growing some just for the curiosity of watching it grow.
> Very well done THCs!! :aok:


 
thanks Hemp kitty. Look forward on seeing your grow.


----------



## THCskunk

here ya go...going good so far. The third pic is the the plant that got "Fimed" without intentions. thats when the lights fell on top of them, crushing the lil gals. its the plant on the far right hand side. the plant on the far left hand side got no damage, she is growing in one big bud. the one in the back got one big branch snapped off so now its growing really bushy with buds, that one has more buds than all of them, but the one that got fimed, well, that one is gonna be big full with buds. I might do this again to some other plants, but this time with intentions.


----------



## WrEkkED

so by snapping off a branch, unintentionaly, it grew more buds? (or is starting to)


----------



## DankCloset

i actually just talked to the owner, i hope he sends me lowsnow and powerplant. thats what i asked for ontop of my other order, so hopefully he can help me out here  i want the powerplant bad, it looks sooo good.


----------



## BSki8950

hey brouli and thc .. i just ordered the lowryder # 2 ... im so excited i can hardly sleep .....


----------



## Brouli

very nice T   what lights you keep on them now ??
the third one got top with no intentions thats cool you  that will give you the most yaild   what is your name on theyr forum ??


o yaa i forgot to tell you   i move soil  a little bit and very gently  and i couldnt find 2 out of 3 seeds   but they will grow i hope one of the allready sproud a root going down : )  which im very happy about . but we will see of an out come .



PS  did you make any one of thosa a seed plant ??


----------



## THCskunk

I'm using a lower watt cfl- soft white.

Don't worry about the seedlings, I originally had germinated two seeds, but one I could'nt find. So thinking I had lost it, I germinated one more. Turns out they all cracked seed and now I have 3 healthy looking females.

My name is the same as here. THCskunk.


----------



## THCskunk

grew more. already there. I had smashed the plants on accident about 2-1/2  weeks ago while adjusting my lights.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

doing a great job thc..keep it up.. Tell me how you like the smoke of the lowryder..I would like to do a run of it soon


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey brouli and thc .. i just ordered the lowryder # 2 ... im so excited i can hardly sleep .....


 

I know what you mean, hope to keep this lowryder grows goin man.


----------



## THCskunk

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> doing a great job thc..keep it up.. Tell me how you like the smoke of the lowryder..I would like to do a run of it soon


 
OH yeah! speaking of which, I had clipped some trichomes, or flowers found at the bottom of the plant and put them in the Micro, went down for a ride and smoked them.......:smoke1: ............:stoned: ...........:fly: ................:yay: .  Strong stuff man. tasty like ****!


----------



## DankCloset

haha nice, just think how its gonna taste with a full cure.... i know i simply am going to have fun


----------



## DLtoker

How long did you zap... lets say a bowl pack for?  Every time I have ever tried the good old microwave trick the smoke is useless.  Stumped.


----------



## DankCloset

all i do is cut on off and leave it on the dresser, smoke that beast the next night. works better than the nuke machine.


----------



## DankCloset

when i find my cord to my camera, i'll start a grow journal, also there will be an entry for the 16oz cup with masterlow delux. in may iam going to get the afganryder and lowsnow


----------



## DankCloset

well this time i sent the email to the right seed bank and got a good reply, he's having some power plant and lowsnow shipped in for me.


----------



## THCskunk

DLtoker said:
			
		

> How long did you zap... lets say a bowl pack for? Every time I have ever tried the good old microwave trick the smoke is useless. Stumped.


 
I don't know the technique enough to show or  say I know how, it was my first time doing it that way.  I just put the miro on high and zapped untill I can see the moisture come out of it. then I just left it alone for a few and smoked it. It was real simple. I won't do that my crop, oh for sake no!


----------



## dursky

hey mate.... what site did u say has only lowryder talks???


----------



## Brouli

yoo   T  one of my (3) seeds pirce the soil today   im h 50% happy


----------



## THCskunk

thats good man, keep it up. what lights are you using?


----------



## DankCloset

soulseeds.co.uk has them they also have a forum, iam waitin on them to approve my account 

brouli, lowryder? iam interested in learning everything i can about the species. iam specifically interested in autoflower and its size. imagine your whole grow room lined with little trees with giant bats on em. thats what iam talkin about hahaha.


----------



## Brouli

Dank i see you are new to thread ??  ya those are Lowryder #2 seeds .
T honestly i dont know i got three 26 watt  1750 lumes bulbs ( CFL) and i got one 42 watt with over 2000 lumes  im going to use only the 42 watt one in 3 days when i plant that plant intoo separate POT . i still spray the box every 12 hours like you said , when i replant them i will start using superthrive with water .   you said that you used 2 tsp of water every day??


----------



## THCskunk

having a little fun with my camera............heres some kool pics for yas


----------



## Brouli

T few questions :
how manny watts each of your bulbs use ??
and were did you get you square pots ??
and correct me if im wrong you runnig 18/6 right ??


----------



## THCskunk

yes I am running 18/6
I bought them at the hydro store down the road.
I am using 27watt equal to 100watt  each bulb is 1800 lumens and they are daylight simulant. General Electric makes them. they say 5600Kelvin temp. I bought them at Wal-Mart


----------



## DankCloset

i love how the forming buds look like spiders  looking good.


----------



## Brouli

a ok i got one of those cool 

you will not change a hour cycle , or light to the harvest right .  i really hope i will get female got pollen out of my 2 boys.


----------



## DankCloset

i just hope i get a male, i for the masterlow delux i think i saw it say that it does best under 24 hour lighting!!! and still flowers!!! now that's kinda pushin the onvelope in genetic's, a dream. imagine; we've barely even hit the tip of the iceberq too.


----------



## THCskunk

they are gonna be big spiders pretty soon. I wish there was a way I can share this smoke with everyone. My grow is your grow. Thats the beauty of growing your on smoke. You can share it with freinds and family, so they can marvel at your craftsmanship in cannabis growing. Its not like you are going to run out, or spend your money on it. Once you grow it, you own it.


----------



## Brouli

im so happy 
this morning another one pop up from the soil ,  and mow when i was searching in the soil for the 3-rd seed i notice that the one that dosent sproud yet   is nice and brown  ( i got 3 seeds 2 brown and one that was white which i tought is not going to sproud but it prove me wrong which im glad )  im just wainting on the last one to sproud im going to keep it in the soil until it will .

P>S  T im glad you like the smoke man im happy for you .


----------



## THCskunk

thanx man.


----------



## THCskunk

Has anyone started their grow yet on lowryders?


----------



## Dizoelio

Hi THC, I just started mine, out of ten seeds from http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/  9 have germed and developed well, 10th might only been a couple of a days.   I probably wont start a grow journal for them, just amend my four babies one to include them.   I was thinking about keeping them on 24 for a couple of weeks then throwing them in with my current flowering crop.... what do you think Yoda?


----------



## DankCloset

nope, still waitin on seeds, i'll keep u posted.

diz, if u read some of the discription, since ur posting in lowryder thread iam assuming there lowryder, anyway read some of the discription, since its autoflowering, dont you think you'd get better results with 24? i know masterlow delux will benefit greatly from 24/7.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

i been reading this whole thread and im convinced to grow lowryder : ) im waitin on my bubbleponics hydroponic 6 plant kit from stealthhydro.com and am about to order some seeds soon! hopefully i can get these lil beauties growing strong like yours! : ) keep me updated on the photos and the end product! im interested on what the buds will look like dry : )


----------



## THCskunk

I figured it out on lighting, For the first four weeks, keep the lighting to 2000 lumens or more keeping 4-5 inches away, after when flowering, use 400-600 lumens and keep them 8-10 " away from plant. I was using 2000 lumens and the plants would stress and droop and there was no heat, I guess it was the light out put. Now I have them on 40 watt light bulbs and they are spiking out like cactus. Just an expierament, if there is any other options or opinions, please post.


----------



## THCskunk

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Hi THC, I just started mine, out of ten seeds from http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/ 9 have germed and developed well, 10th might only been a couple of a days. I probably wont start a grow journal for them, just amend my four babies one to include them. I was thinking about keeping them on 24 for a couple of weeks then throwing them in with my current flowering crop.... what do you think Yoda?


 
thats where I got mine homie. good job.


----------



## THCskunk

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> im convinced to grow lowryder : )


 
I think your the 14th person to be convinced by reading this forum. good things man, glad to hear that. keep us updated.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

i will deff. keep you updated. do you know the average shiping time it takes to get the seeds? i live in america. thanks


----------



## THCskunk

update...........


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

how old are are those right now?


----------



## Brouli

Hi you doing T , ladies lookin awesome man 

today mine 3-rd seed sproud but o try something new to me o the 3-rd one i put it in perlite and wet it , and on cable box and it worked overnight.

ok  now got any pointers  for me ??
o yaa and today i used superthrive on the other 2  ,first time  my computer is still mest up but i got pic  i will update my GJ   when i will get a chance


----------



## Brouli

THCskunk said:
			
		

> I figured it out on lighting, For the first four weeks, keep the lighting to 2000 lumens or more keeping 4-5 inches away, after when flowering, use 400-600 lumens and keep them 8-10 " away from plant. I was using 2000 lumens and the plants would stress and droop and there was no heat, I guess it was the light out put. Now I have them on 40 watt light bulbs and they are spiking out like cactus. Just an expierament, if there is any other options or opinions, please post.


 



ok  man  im little confiused with  you r lighting  

keep the lighting to 2000 lumes  or more ??    per plant or 3 ??
and how did you get between 400-600 limes ??  what bulb post like: names and temp in K and out put in lumes  pleas .   hope that not too much to ask ??:yay: :ccc: 

hope one day we will meet somewear down south


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> ok now got any pointers for me ??


 
Start off right away with 30 watt cfl 2000 lumens. for some reason they get really bushy like that.


----------



## THCskunk

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> how old are are those right now?


 
They are 38 days today.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

hey THC do you reccomend those lil ladies? im thinkin about buying some seeds tonight. what website did you use? thanks man. yours looks great. wish they were mine!


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> ok man im little confiused with you r lighting


 
one bulb per plant.


----------



## THCskunk

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> hey THC do you reccomend those lil ladies? im thinkin about buying some seeds tonight. what website did you use? thanks man. yours looks great. wish they were mine!


 
http://soulseeds.co.uk/<----------- I got my 3-way and Kush Delux here

http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/lowryder2.htm <----------The ones you see in the pics, I got here.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

thanks bro. how are they? easy to grow? is it the first time you grew them? (lowryder)


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

how long did it take to get them in the mail?


----------



## THCskunk

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> thanks bro. how are they? easy to grow? is it the first time you grew them? (lowryder)


 
Yeah this is my first time soil growing. I used to Hydro in fish tanks, to much complications, I was never there. 

as far as growing them, they are very easy to grow and maintain. they are hardy lil plants, take alot of abuse. These would be perfect for LST.


----------



## THCskunk

7-10 days (buisness days)


----------



## Brouli

ok thanks and how did you get them any comrecial store ??
i see thats my favorite caind Fluorex


----------



## THCskunk

today...


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> ok thanks and how did you get them any comrecial store ??
> i see thats my favorite caind Fluorex


 
WAL-MART..........when I got these, they only had 2 left, but they just came in.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

whats lst? yeah im gonna order them and grow them in hydro see how they turn out : ) thanks for the info and cant wait to see how the buds look! keep me updated with pics!


----------



## Brouli

ok thank you , but  thats the light for first 4 weeks, what for flowering what bulb


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

they look gorgeous


----------



## THCskunk

*LST-in Cannabis terms, or all general basic growing and crops, LST meaning Low Stress Training. Its when a plant is stressed in ways to maximize yeild. Usually a plant is tied down in a position where it bends and gradualy putting more ties untill swirled. Different methods are used, depends which one you find easier for you.*


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

oh i see. thanks man. how much are you expecting to yield? how many plants you have? how tall?


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> ok thank you , but thats the light for first 4 weeks, what for flowering what bulb


 
I'm using Daylight40 from General Electric. These bulbs put out 490 lumens per bulb. I read some where that a lower light spectrum or red spectrum would maximize yeild.


----------



## Brouli

are those CFL or regular  ??


man i see we both geting questions from new in to our thread's


----------



## THCskunk

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> oh i see. thanks man. how much are you expecting to yield? how many plants you have? how tall?


 
I have no idea, the way it looks now........about 30-40 grams per plant. but then again I don't know, one bud is looking like one gram, and one plant has like thirty buds. Some are small and some are bigger than one gram. They will get biddger in time (4 more weeks), but right now I don't know.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

sounds nice. how do they smell?


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> are those CFL or regular ??
> 
> 
> man i see we both geting questions from new in to our thread's


 
CFL- Compact Flourecent Lights


----------



## Brouli

Thanks 


no matter how much yild you get you will be damm proud of it and thats what counts , i hope you save some and when im done with mine harvest we will both sit  on the compu and smoke together


----------



## THCskunk

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> sounds nice. how do they smell?


 
you ever drive down a country road and all of the sudden smell a skunk or something like that rotting on the road? That's the way they smell. All except for one, the one shortest one smells like earthy mint, with an aroma smelling like sweet cannabis. Its hard to explain, but I like the way the lil one smells, the other two smell like crap. In fact they act just like a pile of crap, as long as you don't touch them or mess with them, the smell is decent.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

haha damn are you serious? jeesh didnt think they would stink like that


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> no matter how much yild you get you will be damm proud of it and thats what counts , i hope you save some and when im done with mine harvest we will both sit on the compu and smoke together


 
THIS IS LIFE MAN


----------



## THCskunk

I just can't wait to germinate my 3-way and kush lowryder. I'm just waitin on the Afghanryder to come in. Then I will grow 30 lowryders. these three were just a feel and expierament of what I am going to do and will not do on my big grow. 30 won't be a problem.


----------



## THCskunk

I won't see any LowSnow untill August


----------



## DLtoker

So my first soil endeavor with Lowryders is turning out to be not soooo bad.  Of the 5 germed, 3 have survived this far.  I ripped 2 to pieces during the first transplant.  I had no idea how few roots their would be.  I didn't saturate the soil enough and they literally fell apart.  So I have 2 that are showing signs of being female and the third is lagging behind becuase that one still had half of its roots ripped apart.  So, I'm hoping it will be a male... If not, no worries, I don't plan on breeding till the buds get fairly large so I can get as many beans as possible.  I still have research to do on this matter because, well, I haven't done any.


----------



## THCskunk

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I still have research to do on this matter because, well, I haven't done any.


 
talk to one of this guys at this site..........
http://soulseeds.co.uk/ <---------sign up at the forum.


----------



## THCskunk

dropped down to 3000k.


----------



## DankCloset

w00t my masterlow delux came in, along with lowryder 2.1, i'll get busy with settin it all up, soon to come, within the next day or so.

soulseeds.uk.co is the stuff.


----------



## THCskunk

more pics for ya's.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

niceeeeeeeee


----------



## THCskunk

Now I know I am not supposed to spray them when in flowering stage, but I am sending some pics to my cousins.


----------



## BSki8950

very nice THC .. cant wait to get mine in the mail


----------



## DankCloset

oh yeah dude, if it actually does what its supposed to, it'll be worth the money!!!


----------



## THCskunk

I'll say.


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> very nice THC


 
thanks Bsk, hope to seeing your grow so that you can share your info with us. Remember, I am still learning and expieramenting with them.


----------



## THCskunk

one thing I don't get is, Ruderalis is supposed to be the name used to classify an Auto-Flowering plant. But in Eastern Europe it means "grows on the side of the road" I think it is russian. Now in spanish, Ruderalis, means an army that carries poor infantry and weapons but yet puts up a fight strong enough to offend off government troops. So whats the deal? HIck had said that it means auto flowering. But he forgot that there is Mexican Ruderalis that was crossed with this strain to make it possible of what it is today, stable. So Ruderalis most likely means this............

*ru·der·al*





   (r&#333;&#333;'d&#601;r-&#601;l)  Pronunciation Key 
adj.   Growing in rubbish, poor land, or waste. 

n.   A plant that grows in rubbish, poor land, or waste. 


[New Latin r&#363;der&#257;lis, from Latin r&#363;dus, r&#363;der-, _rubbish_.]


----------



## Hick

hmmmm..without going back to my origonal "quote", I don't think I said(or intended) to say, that ruderallis _means_ autoflower skunk. I was saying it 'was the autoflowering influence in the strain"...
I may have quoted cj shorts article as it says Ruderallis is Russian, for 'grows on the side of the road". (Russian,Hemp", pure and simple. Likely very similar in quality of the hemp found in ditches all over the midwest usa. But as dj also reflects, the genetics found in todays "autoflowering and "early" strains, it most likely did NOT come from russia. But more likely, was produced by N. americam breeders, from consistantly useing the earliest flowering/ matureing plants to breed to, in an attempt to climatize or customize for indoor growing.


...there are absolutely NO f1, f2, f3 crosses that are "stable". Stabalization and true breeding strains require _years_ and generations of trials and selection, to produce. It isn't done overnight by crossing to any 'wonder' strain.


----------



## THCskunk

Now that changed did'nt it? right on man:aok:


----------



## Hick

if anything changed..it was purely your interpretation,  possibly from my clarification, but...
My beliefes, thoughts, remain the same.


----------



## THCskunk

Hick said:
			
		

> ...there are absolutely NO f1, f2, f3 crosses that are "stable". Stabalization and true breeding strains require _years_ and generations of trials and selection, to produce. It isn't done overnight by crossing to any 'wonder' strain.


 
If you look a little harder or research perhaps, I think the creator of Lowryder states that he had made a stable hybrid strain that took him over 15 years to infuse and genetically make it possible. Its all good man, we "all" learn to this day, "we" don't know everything or always are up todate.


----------



## THCskunk

anyway guys, check this out man.
http://www.karsten-s.dk/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=26


----------



## Hick

*15 yrs*...
"that" is dedication. I admire anyone with the ability to remain on focus, and not become discouraged for such a period.


----------



## Brouli

Hick  how long arfe you in the game ??   like 20 + years right


----------



## DankCloset

i agree hick, i've not even had 15 yrs in the plant business period, let alone wait long enought to finally cross a stable plant.


----------



## Brouli

T whats going on with you man haven seen you lately ??
baytheway i cant find those bulbs for nothing


----------



## THCskunk

research,research,research, thats all I have to say. 
here are more pics guys.........


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> T whats going on with you man haven seen you lately ??
> baytheway i cant find those bulbs for nothing


I've been in and out, Im here, your not, your here, Im not. oh well, we'll catch up sometime man.


----------



## WrEkkED

man, those plants look beautiful. I love the purpleish color they r turning. how tall are they?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

THCs, can I ask you to post a picture of the full plant? Just to see how big she is. Thanks


----------



## THCskunk

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> man, those plants look beautiful. I love the purpleish color they r turning. how tall are they?


 
some have purple and some have a greenish lime to it. as soon as I finish these, I will start the Auto-flowering Afghanryder,Lowsnow,3-way, and the Master KUsh delux. can't hardly wait man.


----------



## THCskunk

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> THCs, can I ask you to post a picture of the full plant? Just to see how big she is. Thanks


 
Here Ya go mam.


----------



## Brouli

they look good bro     how is the smell??


----------



## THCskunk

_really good, I love the smell. very unique in its standing._


----------



## Brouli

TH  was is that ** conversation on the other thread , i  dint know that that little plant is so so so so into others bussines's


----------



## BSki8950

hey brouli and thc ... i just had a quick question for you guys .... Lets say i had a male Ak-47 plant and i took a lowryder # 2 female ... if i crossed them what would happen ??? would i get seeds that are unstable or ?? im just curious to what possibilities are out there for the auto-flowering lowryder # 2's ....thanks


----------



## Trebla781

How far along in flowering are you?


----------



## Sticky_Budz

THCskunk said:
			
		

> some have purple and some have a greenish lime to it. as soon as I finish these, I will start the Auto-flowering Afghanryder,Lowsnow,3-way, and the Master KUsh delux. can't hardly wait man.


hey bro things are looking great man. im really starting to like them think im gonna start a few on my porch in with the wifes flowers. think they will work out? well cant wait to see the harvest results peace


----------



## Brouli

BSKi  i think they will be come out stable couse i saw ak-47 and lowryder mix already i will try to find it for you ok buddy .


Sticky yes it would work but your harvest its not going to be much  like couple of gram from the porch .


----------



## BSki8950

hey thanks brouli... i thought i saw it 2 .. it was called minigun right ??? i just couldnt find the link .... i was just wondering if i did that would the seeds i got would be more AK-47 dominant or if it would have strong lowryder # 2 characteristics??? i dunno ...


----------



## Brouli

DAMMM I CANT FIND IT  BUT YES  i think you right it was minigun, hmmmm which one with be more dominant not sure but i think ak-would take over but if you would get  autoflowering mix  dammmm i will be the first one to buy


----------



## BSki8950

haha yea that would be a dream come true ... i will see if i can track it down and see what they did to make the minigun ... Thanks alot thc


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey brouli and thc ... i just had a quick question for you guys .... Lets say i had a male Ak-47 plant and i took a lowryder # 2 female ... if i crossed them what would happen ??? would i get seeds that are unstable or ?? im just curious to what possibilities are out there for the auto-flowering lowryder # 2's ....thanks


to be honest, right now I can't answer that question because I have not got there yet. But now that you metioned it, I was reading a forum from Soul Seeds where one of the guys that work there explains how to cross and breed Lowryders. Its very interesting.


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey thanks brouli... i thought i saw it 2 .. it was called minigun right ??? i just couldnt find the link .... i was just wondering if i did that would the seeds i got would be more AK-47 dominant or if it would have strong lowryder # 2 characteristics??? i dunno ...


 

yes minigun, but the website vanished some how, it is  not there.anymore.


----------



## THCskunk

ok I found it. this is what one of the breeders said about his cross with afghan and lowryder..........

"In order to keep the size of these auto strains down its advisable to back cross a second time to LR, if you keep inbreeding from a F1 cross when you eventualy reach Auto'ness they are too large to work well under floros. plus without the backcross to LR you have to inbreed many more times. This strain has beed backcrossed then inbred.

We have another 2 Afgani Auto strains here, Lowafgani2 and Mazar I'Sharif x LR fully Auto but will probably just list the Afganryder as it is the better of the 3 Afgani strains we have, although the other 2 are similar Afganryder stands out best !

Hope thats clear enough for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## Brouli

basicly what that guy sayin is it take a lot of time and knowledge to cross any thing  , so for beginers FORGET ABOUT THIS FOR NOW !!!!!!!!
any of our conversations will not be possible with out   Joint doctor   the master of them all    and big Congrats on his side , he give a big step stone towards the future of MJ  for small growers like me for example .


----------



## BSki8950

wow really .. thanks THC ... if you happen to stumble upon something they have said about let me know ... thanks


----------



## BSki8950

nevermind u already replied to me ... thanks a bunch guys


----------



## BSki8950

yea thats what i thought ... a huge pain in the neck that i dont have the knowledge about ... so interesting though... thanks again


----------



## THCskunk

update... (3rd pic) *TWIN TOWERS*


----------



## DLtoker

Ah, nice, there are the crystals... Looking very tastey THC...  I just received news that all three of the lowryders are Female!:rant: I know most in this case would be super happy, but gosh, I need to breed these suckers. So I dropped my last 5 lowryder beans in water last night and I'm just hoping that I get one male out of that batch.  It is so true about them needing time to stretch (less lumen you said) becuase I have them going under fluorescents and they are some of the tightest I have ever seen. They need to stretch out and I think the best way for these guys to grow is to but them under 12/12 lighting for 2 weeks once budding starts.  Causing them to stretch a bit more and giving the bud sites a little more room and light.  Then, they should be under 24/0 or 20/4 light to give them as much light as possible to produce so fat dense buds.  I like to do everything myself to test the theories so I will give different lighting to some and see the different results.  It's unfortunate that we couldn't do clones to get a more reliable result, but with enough plants there should be enough to get a good idea with what is best.


----------



## the_riz

popcorn heaven since march 27 lol


----------



## THCskunk

I tried ordering from the soulseed site but now they have that E-gold crap, damn its such a pain in the ***! the whole site was cool untill they started that crap.  any of you ever used it before?


----------



## THCskunk

44 days into life.....


----------



## shuggy4105

loveley plants yet again THC,respect heading your way my man.
very good work.
:headbang2: :smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## samiam03

How strong is the scent coming from the plants. Do you think one plant would be terribly hard to conceal the smell throughout its life?


----------



## THCskunk

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> loveley plants yet again THC,respect heading your way my man.
> very good work.
> :headbang2: :smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1:


 
Thanks man, appreciate that.


----------



## THCskunk

samiam03 said:
			
		

> How strong is the scent coming from the plants. Do you think one plant would be terribly hard to conceal the smell throughout its life?


 
The smell is pleasant, and rich in earthy spice type of smell. As far as concealment, well just as long as you keep it under 7 plants, the smell has a 10-15' radius. My three you can smell them when I walk in my room, thier in the closet.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

THCskunk said:
			
		

> The smell is pleasant, and rich in earthy spice type of smell. As far as concealment, well just as long as you keep it under 7 plants, the smell has a 10-15' radius. My three you can smell them when I walk in my room, thier in the closet.


hey THC damn the ladies are looking great and sounds like they smell great too. oooo cant u smell that smell lol peace bro


----------



## THCskunk

One plant is almost half and half with brwn&whte. It looks as though one more week and it will be ready, but then again I can be wrong. The reason I am unsure is because the books say that this lil strain is ready to harvest in 9 weeks, but this one is only in its 6th week and is already like I said before half and half. Any suggestions or comments please post.


----------



## DLtoker

Half brown, half white?  Like the hairs?  The Twilight BPOTM was at 4 weeks.  By 5 weeks almost all the hairs were orange.  The trichs were still clear though.  I harvested around 8 weeks with the trichs half cloudy.  So, I would check the trichs, not the pistils. Looking strong and healthy though man.:bong:


----------



## THCskunk

thanks, DL, I'll do just that.


----------



## THCskunk

more....


----------



## Brouli

i was gone but im back 


How you doing T ,  looking good man   i got faver to ask you do  can you take a pic of your lighting , i mean  how it is set-it up that would help me a lot.


----------



## THCskunk

sure.........cfl bulb 3-4"inches away from your plants.


----------



## DankCloset

imagine, an auto flowering ak-47 plant thats 9 feet tall, and yielding upwards of 2-3 pounds per plant, wonder if u can get arrested for tryin to patent it lol. i too was gone and now am back, i've had alot of serous problems going on. still got problems but i cant help it, iam drawn back lol.

edit: your girls are beautiful, i had to trash 2 lowryders due to a snoopy @#[email protected]*^ @^&#%&, anyway, its all good now, and have found a new place for this  so to start over.


----------



## Hick

> imagine, an auto flowering ak-47 plant thats 9 feet tall,


.."imagine it!!"... only, ..'cause an "auto"flowering, will never veg long enough to get 9 feet.


----------



## DankCloset

true, but plants do ummm "size up" as saying tripling in flowering would more than likely be politically incorrect. anyway, yeah if i remember right, lowryder veg's for approx 2 weeks? if only you could figure out how to staff off the point of no return for a bit longer.


----------



## THCskunk

Its All True, Af Strains Are Very Good For Someone Who Does'nt Have The Room. Like Me, In This Lil Apartment, Growing My Sativas And Indicas Is A No No. But I Am Getting Real Close On A Seed Run Of Hawaiian Skunk #1. Lowryders Will Stay I My Closet.


----------



## Brouli

o yaaa i bought  2 30watt cool white bulbs thats all they got left   1600 or 1800 don remember)

and today i bought  2 27 watts daylight bulbs  by N:vision but that suks they put down only 1300 lumesthey are 5500K 
you think they would work ??


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> o yaaa i bought 2 30watt cool white bulbs thats all they got left  1600 or 1800 don remember)
> 
> and today i bought 2 27 watts daylight bulbs by N:vision but that suks they put down only 1300 lumesthey are 5500K
> you think they would work ??


 
They should work, keep them close to the plants.


----------



## THCskunk

Bud pics, two weeks before harvest.......Can't wait guys! Notice how one Plant's bud is orange and the other purple and the other like white, wierd huh? I was experimenting with different types of foods and blooms. Flora Nova, Guano-Gro, and Blood Meal. Its all different. Now I gotta see which one tastes better so that I can use it for my big upcoming grow of these lil guys. Afghanryder, PowerStout, MasterLow, LowSnow, and Lowryder #2, all of which are 100% AF.


----------



## DankCloset

i have masterlow and low2 i want powerstout soooooooooooooooooooo bad. lowsnow & powerstout are on my list as next to get. lemme know.


----------



## Brouli

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...T<>prd_id=845524441776895&bmUID=1175562834719


Yo T check this out and tell me what you think


----------



## BSki8950

hey guys how did u germinate ur lowryders ?? i have real problems with mine


----------



## Brouli

" I am still not getting MW to work. so I'll just do like this.

Materials: 
Pots-5x5square, they are 10" deep. one per plant. 1 10" pot. gallon or more.
LIghts-CFL daylight 5600k 1800 lumens
reflective-Mylar
teaspoon dropper
spray bottle
teaspoon measuring tables

Nutes and soil:
SuperThrive
Flora Nova
Guano Gro
Organic Choice (Miracle Gro)
Ferti-Lome
2-1gal of water, one to mix your SuperThrive, and the other for the Flora Nova.

1. Using your big pot of choice ,1 gallon, 2 gallon, depending on how much you're planning on germinating, fill the pot half way this way you don't use up too much soil. Your little seeds wont need much deepness now. 

2. Having your pot ready with soil, go to your nearest sink or bath tub and soak the soil till it starts to come out of the drain holes on the bottom. When done so, let it drain fully till no more water drips. Don't let it dry out, just watch it right there and wait till it drains. Level your soil nice and flat but not packed down, leave fluffly but not too much.

3. Having your seeds in hand ready for placement, press down into the soil using your index finger and making 1/2 inch deep, about the size of your fingernail. Remember, you are using your big pot because your are germinating multiples of seeds at one time in one pot of organic soil. This eliminates the hassle of later switching soils from your pots that will be filled with Ferti-Lome soil. Your seeds should be at least two inches apart, this way when they germinate, you wil have good room digging them out without damaging the root or the other little seedlings around that one.

4. When done so with the soil, carefully grab your seed and place it, seed side up. The way you can tell which is the top is your seeds has detachment mark where it sat inside the flower, place that side up.
There is no improvement in growth or yield with this method just speeds up the process by helping the lil seed find its gravity.

5. After having all the seeds in the holes, covert the holes naturaly, always think about how they would grow in the wild, they are covered up lightly, not packed, but again don't let them have to much exposure to air, you'll get it man, don't worry. You can put toothpicks right by the hole where planted your seed to identify exactly where to spray your water explained in step six.

6. Afterwards have your spray bottle and fill it up with just plain balanced water, no SuperThrive yet. Some growers say you can use it right away but I did'nt. It won't hurt it, but then again I am writing exactly how I did it. Spray your soil where the seeds are at. Three sprays every 12 hours will do it, test your soil by pressing down gently and rub your fingers together to see if you there is moisture.

7. When they finally Germinate, leave them there still spraying them with the bottle till they get about 3-4 days old. Or when they sprout thier second set of leaves. Have your 5x5 pots ready filled with Ferti-Lome soil.
Spray about 20 sprays of water onto the new soil. Then get a sharpie pen or something sterilized that will create a 1/2"x4" hole. 

8. Get your seedlings and soak them with 2 tsp. of water around the soil where they sit and with the tip of a spoon, carefully dig 1" away from the seedling and pull it out very carefully. Place it in the ready soil which you have preped and making sure your the root goes straight down, this will take a few attempts till you get it right in the soil. Cover It up and water one more time so that the soil locks in with the water.

9. After that you're all set, use the SuperThrive now that you have got them in because they will need it, the new soil contains alot of nutes and they will expierience a littlie stress, the SuperThrive helps or eliminates the stress and also gives them the jump start to a healthy introduction to nute soil.

water them daily but not too much, just about 2- teaspoons a day. Let your soil dry out once in awhile so that they do not build up a routine of when you are going to water them. change the waterings from less to alot in variation time periods. Again, think like if you were the jungle or habitat that they are instinctively used to. You contro the weather and climate, make it a good one."

ALL THAT WAS WROTE BY THCskunk


----------



## BSki8950

hey thanks brouli .... i will try this method.. hey im using that organic grow ( Miracle grow) too, dont you think its a really hard soil when it dries ??? well anyways i hope i get at least two plants out of the 5 lowryder # 2 seeds i have left . Thanks again


----------



## THCskunk

Yeah I agree with that of saying about the soil, its prettty rough, but the plants you see in the pics cracked seed in that same soil. Just keep to it, and don't give up. After cracking seed, leave them for the first week, then transplant them to you're Nute soil of choice.


----------



## Brouli

exacly  

whats up T


----------



## THCskunk

broulie, have you got any pics? post pics. This goes to all you currently growing Lowryder, Please feel free to post your pics and further information at this thread, remember, we are all learning and should share different methods of growing, because the methods somehow always change depending on what strain you are growing.,when your plants adapt to different nutes and foods you give it through its grow, its as almost as if you grow right along aside of them yourself, its called PASSION my friends and passion is how we are going to make a huge part of the world realize that Marijuana is nature's gift to mankind. Better than beer I'll tell you that.


----------



## Brouli

no man im still in office since 7 this morning


----------



## DLtoker

Well I have 8 lowryder 2s going now.  5 of which just broke ground yesterday.  The other 3 are females and a have been flowering about a week and a half.  I haven't been able to keep track lately becuase of moving.  I have been using fluorescent tubes 24/0.  They have been getting light from the side as well as the top for the past two days and have been growing huge.  One of them is already starting to grow trichomes   .  I also am starting to have pistils turn orange on that one.  I am growing in a hot organic soil mix.  I use no nutes but I water with bio bizz's alg-a-mic.  Everything is running great.

Sorry about pic quality.... I am using my PDAs camera.


----------



## THCskunk

damn DL! They look awesome man, That one on the far left is gonna be a little shortie huh? I have one like that, its shorter than the rest and has a higher amount of Trich's than the other two. Keep it up man.


----------



## THCskunk

The calyx's are getting swollen, 2 more weeks till harvest. one at least, the others have a few more to go, this one still has a good three weeks to go.


----------



## DLtoker

The short one happened to get half of its roots torn off during transplant... obviously stunted its growth.  I am in dire need of pollen with these next five beans or my main summer outside grow plans will be toasted.


----------



## BSki8950

yea when my babys get going i will deff post the pics and tell you guys whats happenn with them ... should i take them out of the organic soil and transplant them in a miracale grow with nutes in it when they get started ??


----------



## DLtoker

Whichever you want.  It is totally up to you.  I am growing organically from start to finish...


----------



## THCskunk

Its all about taste, its up to you, both methods work just fine, I've done organic start to finish, tastes a bit better. not much of a difference though. If you want to grwo organic, use guano all the way. worked for me.


----------



## THCskunk

DLtoker said:
			
		

> The short one happened to get half of its roots torn off during transplant... obviously stunted its growth. I am in dire need of pollen with these next five beans or my main summer outside grow plans will be toasted.


 
How did you do that? Just curious, how old were they?


----------



## DLtoker

THCskunk said:
			
		

> How did you do that? Just curious, how old were they?



I transplanted at 10 days from a solo cup to the 1 gallon grow bags.  So they had very few roots to hold the soil in place as it was.  The soil was bone dry on the first plant I transplanted.  Soil just fell apart everywhere.  The soil in the next two weren't given enough time to fully saturate with water.  Only one was really worth keeping and half of the soil still intacted.  This is my first fun with soil so everything is a learning experience for me.


----------



## BSki8950

hey THC .. can u post that link where u picked up superthrive ... i cant find it anywhere at walmarts around here


----------



## BSki8950

o yea and ur plants look great


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey THC .. can u post that link where u picked up superthrive ... i cant find it anywhere at walmarts around here


http://www.nehydro.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_2


----------



## BSki8950

thanks man


----------



## Brouli

you can get superthrive at wall mart for 7.14 $


----------



## THCskunk

Home Depot has to have it, you could check there,


----------



## BSki8950

yea i have a home depot and walmart around 2 miles away and neither have it .. i will check another home depot or another walmart around the area ...


----------



## THCskunk

update.........tooken yesterday.
 giving them 1700ppm (3.6) using ppm meter.  they're doing good right now.


----------



## DLtoker

This is a hydro grow?


----------



## THCskunk

nope, just soil man. sorry if did'nt explain it properly.


----------



## DankCloset

lookin good man, i cannot wait till i get mine going. complications at the moment got me waiting.


----------



## THCskunk

thanks man. cant wait either. hope everything goes as planned from now on.


----------



## DankCloset

ya me too, iam tired of gettin held up, iam actually thinkin of starting em all and throwing them outdoor, as its gettin real close to the season.


----------



## Insane

Nice lookin plants man, just curious though, why did you choose to grow Lowryder? I know it has a rediculously short growth time but that also leads to reduced yields compared to almost all other strains.. Is it a space limit? If it is I know where you're comin from there


----------



## THCskunk

I guess growing it and having pot to smoke in 2 months could be it. It will never compare to my other strains I have growing.I germinated Colombian gold, and some Hawaiian Haze yesterday. I have snowwhite ready to go hoping I will get a male so that I can pollenate the Colombian Gold, and maybe keep backcrossing so that I can get some 100% AF Colombian Gold plants, this way I don't have to look for Lowryder crosses on the net, I can just do it my self. Its gonna take time, I won't see anything like that untill sometime next year, if not in 2009. If I do it right.


----------



## Insane

Sounds good.. How is the smoke? I haven't grown/smoked Lowryder before.


----------



## THCskunk

don't know yet, this is first time growing in soil. my NL came out pretty damn good. very good .


----------



## Brouli

very nice my brother very nice 

i wrote you back on your PM
let me know whats up


----------



## THCskunk

can someone let me know what to spray on my plants that have co2?


----------



## RAD

I heard somwhere through the grapevine that you can use "Carbonated water".

I did a wikipedia search and this is what it said,



> *Carbonated water*, also known as *soda water*, *sparkling water*, *fizzy water*, *club soda*, or *seltzer water*, is plain water into which carbon dioxide gas has been dissolved


 
I think its worth looking into it a bit more to see if its beneficial for plants??

RAD


----------



## THCskunk

Is That What It Is? I''ll Look Into It.


----------



## THCskunk

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK?

http://spot.colorado.edu/~basey/ldanzell.html


----------



## RAD

Sweet!!!


----------



## THCskunk

i JUST NEED TO KNOW THE CORRECT DOSAGE.


----------



## THCskunk

star delight


----------



## shuggy4105

good read man, i mentioned this on the forum a little while back but i didn`t get much feedback .
i went to the local store and bought a crate of ph-set water,when i returned i realised it as "sparkling".I typed up a thread to find out if this was usable or not,maybe even beneficial due to it being "carbonated".
didn`t get much of a response except that it "should be ok".
"I" think it worked great,and am now going to buy only "carbonated" water.
i just used it in the same way i use ordinary water,and a mister.
but for as much as dose is concerned....think you just have to go for "trial and error" as not enough research has been done.
We should do some.... :48: :bong2:


----------



## THCskunk

you know, thats exactly what I am doing now. I am germinating some beans of unknown strain (but good quality) in some carbonated water. ther other two I have in soil, but also giving them carbonated water. The three lowryders I have now are also getting carbonated water and a mist on the buds. I learned this from a guy called Dr. Green.


----------



## THCskunk

they cracked. after bieng submerged in carbonated water, they cracked within 42 hours.


----------



## Brouli

Hi T  how is you hydroponics doing ??
o yaa man sorry  i didnt send you those links  my brother took out the hard drive as soon as i get his Back side , i will post them man SORRY


----------



## Brouli

T   i was thinkin about toping one of my plants what you think about that ??
and if yes which one the bigest on or smaler one ??


----------



## Sticky_Budz

do them both wont hurt lol looking great bro peace


----------



## THCskunk

wait till they node. or when you see lil sets of leaves sprouting inbetween the leaf and the main stem. when you see that, just snip away the node. I would do one, the small one.


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> Hi T how is you hydroponics doing ??
> o yaa man sorry i didnt send you those links my brother took out the hard drive as soon as i get his Back side , i will post them man SORRY


 
Have not yet started, but I know more now then I did before, way more. Its actually pretty easy, when doing Dr.Green style. pretty cheap too.
Just need some room, at least so that I can start a veg room and a flower room. both will be 5'x5'. I will be cloning and growing lowryders. 
oh yeah almost forgot, the seeds that I had gotten crushed are bieng replaced by the owner. He will be sending me my MasterLow and for the good guy he is, he will also send me a pack of Afghanryders! This time he is sending them in crush proof containers. But he is only doing this out of kindness and good people. just thought you should know.


----------



## THCskunk

four more days till harvest on one.


----------



## DLtoker

Man, The yield really is weak on these...


----------



## THCskunk

soil.water. and some nutes. thats all.


----------



## THCskunk

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Man, The yield really is weak on these...


 
lol.....what did you expect? 500 grams?............:rofl:  This was clearly talked about way back when Hick was explaining it, remember? the twins are the ones that are ready, for some reason, they are getting yellow and the trich's are hard crystal. the one on the far left, is almost there but needs more than a week more. the one in the middle is the one that got really hurt when I dropped the lights on them when they were lil kids. that one is a late bloomer. this plants are fun to grow! Next Auto-flowering grow,  ....afghanryder, 3-way, and MasterLow. rock on lowees! 

anyway thes lil suckers are almost two months old, if only I had more room. (here anyway)


----------



## DLtoker

No, not 500.  Haha.  But, they all look to be around 15 grams... give or take with density.


----------



## BSki8950

nah i think it will be alot more actually. those look really good. if you have read up on lowryders you know that some can get really dense and these look pretty good. Hey THC i was wondering. im using cool white 26 watt CFL's right now for my lowryders. should I use something in a more red spectrum when they get later into life or should i jus keep the cool whites going ???? I also have a small 20 watt Cfl grow light


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

lookin good thc


----------



## DLtoker

Oh yeah, I wasn't saying they look bad.  They look great actually.  I was merely commenting on the strain itself.


----------



## RAD

nice man!!


----------



## emptypackofcigs

THC... your buds look bomb i wish i could smell your garden man wait... did i just say garden... i mean your forest... haha! peace man i bet it heavenly


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> should i jus keep the cool whites going ???? I also have a small 20 watt Cfl grow light


 
I would leave the cool whites after 2weeks, then kick in the cool white. that 20watt works fine for one plan, get more light.


----------



## THCskunk

thanks guys, appreciate the compliments. they get denser and thicker every day, those pics are 5 days old. I will post some new one soon.


----------



## THCskunk

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I wasn't saying they look bad. They look great actually. I was merely commenting on the strain itself.


 
I know you were, thats why I was bieng sarcastic about it, another is because I found it funny when you said that.


----------



## BSki8950

hey THC . i dont understand the first part of what you said earlier. what should i use instead of the cool whites after 2 weeks ???


----------



## BSki8950

yea i have 3 CFL's cool whites going now. and one 20 watt cfl grow light


----------



## Brouli

YO T i  need to teel you man 
the smaler plant its a FEMALE   ya man im happy like a MF

the biggest one its a male  i hope that the small one will turn to be a female also.  Man im so happy since i saw the white hairs stickin out 

but now i need your help :
how often to water them and amount of mixture,
 i will mix my 3 part GH nutrients (hydro stuff)
and i understand that im going to be adding  2-2.5 tsp of swater with superthrive  all the way, thru grow ??


----------



## THCskunk

with a 16 oz bottle. I fill it up all the way to the top and equaly give to the three plants (with the superthrive of course) and then give them nutes once every five days. Just make sure your soil is nice and moist. 
Let me put an example: Mon-superthrive @ 8am/ Tue-superthrive @ 8am/ Wed-superthrive @ 8am/ Thurs-no waterings of any kind, let top layer of soil dry, make them want the next watering/  Fri-same amount of water only this time use your nutes. This is the routine I have been using, of course you can change the routine when ever you want. For some reason they tend to thrive when letting the top layer of the soil dry up, its like they sucked up all the moisture and now need more so they activate backups to survive. Its wierd to explain, but thats how I see it. 
Anyway your doing a good job, and the one you think is a male, its probably a female. if it's more than 20 days old and you havent seen any sexes, its a female. even if you see a male pollen sack show up later, its a hermie. but for some odd reason, I had a hermie, it sprouted a couple of male sacks thinking, YEs! I will get some feminized seeds. but like I said for some odd reason, those sacks never made it, they stop growing and never opened up. I was reading on a forum once stating that lowryders have hard times pollenating its self. meaning the percentage of plants bieng hermies is 17%. NOw I don't know if this is true for all Auto-Flowering plants, but it sure was true on mine.


----------



## THCskunk

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey THC . i dont understand the first part of what you said earlier. what should i use instead of the cool whites after 2 weeks ???


 
soft whites is what I meant. your plants wiil look orangeish yellow with these lights. use those for flowering.


----------



## samiam03

Those look beautiful. I'm jealous of your plants THC.


----------



## the_riz

*Man THC they might not look like a majorly high yeild, but they look like they MORE Than make up for that in potency! lol    *


----------



## Brouli

OK T i think i got it , just to make sure  16oz  of water  with superthrive every day exept thursdays ??

Mon     16oz superthrive
Thu     16oz superthrive
Wed     16oz superthrive
Thur     nothing
Fri        16oz  with nutes
Sat       16oz superthrive
Sun       16oz superthrive


and then next monday 16oz superthrive and Tus- nothinkg  wed nutes ??

Man  but im really happy for you that you will get your seeds so they are ok after all  unless they visit our forum and saw you thread hahhahahahah


----------



## THCskunk

the_riz said:
			
		

> *Man THC they might not look like a majorly high yeild, but they look like they MORE Than make up for that in potency! lol *


 
I find that funny, why you ask? because the day before yesterday I clipped on tiny little bud off of the bottom. then put it in the micro for 15 sec on high and push start then stop it at 8 sec, then I took it out and cooled it down. I repeated this till all the moisture was out and the bud was hard, but not dry. so I immediatlely packed a bowl and smoked it.:bong2: 
never tasted this before! it was very tastey in a way like a spice with good kush taste. it was smooth when exhaled, did'nt leave that harsh feeling in your throat. By the third hit, I literaly felt a deep head high, instantly feeling it sag my eye lids when I  exhaled. Later on about 20 min, I felt it rush through my body, going from a stoney head high, fading smoothly into a happy energetic up high.
Excited about it, I went to my cousin's house and we smoked some there. He looked at it and said, "wow, this looks really good, and smells ok," then he looked at me in a sarcastic way and said" it looks like it still needed more time to cure" he not knowing that I had picked only one little bud and nuked it, carefully packs it in his bowl. He took a hit said" mmmmm.....its pretty good" in a un-satisfied manner. He then started saying it was very smooth, and said he could smoke the whole bowl by himself. I said" Go for it!" I already knew he wasin for it because the bowl I had smoked 2hrs earlier got me straight up retarted. I felt my chest really heavy and started getting nervous. Thats why I said that, for him to go ahead and smoke it. He was already bieng cocky about my bud so I wanted to teach him a lesson of UNDERESTIMATE. He smoked it all and then sat there, and started to rub his legs like if he was on crack or something, then repeatidly saying "hey!........I high.........hey........I high man!........(30min later)........hey man i'm serious, I'm ****** up! he then started to panic, getting up to walk outside and then walking back inside and going to the bathroom; he threw up. :rofl: thats what he gets! he came out and did'nt want no more. 
I wonder what it will taste like when it is fully mature,dried, and cured.mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## THCskunk

brouli said:
			
		

> OK T i think i got it , just to make sure 16oz of water with superthrive every day exept thursdays ??
> 
> Mon 16oz superthrive
> Thu 16oz superthrive
> Wed 16oz superthrive
> Thur nothing
> Fri 16oz with nutes
> Sat 16oz superthrive
> Sun 16oz superthrive
> 
> 
> and then next monday 16oz superthrive and Tus- nothinkg wed nutes ??
> 
> Man but im really happy for you that you will get your seeds so they are ok after all unless they visit our forum and saw you thread hahhahahahah


 
they knew about my thread already, thanks to someone here that e-mailed him and told him I was doing just that. no names. but anyway I guess he understood and is sending me the seeds in a crush proof container. they should be here wed of next week.


----------



## THCskunk

a little frosty.........


----------



## DLtoker

Nice pics man!  Umm, does anyone's lowryders smell like the freshest pile of dog poo?

And what do you use to edit your photos with?  Nice work.


----------



## Brouli

T you were makin seeds right ??
you got any pic of that plant how do they look like ??
nice job by the way


----------



## Runbyhemp

They look like they've been sprayed with metallic paint !


----------



## Dizoelio

Wow, THC your grow looks great.  

My Lowryders aren't showing sex yet, it's been more than 20 days lol.   I hope that's a good sign.  One of them is really small, hates to grow I guess.   The rest are thriving.   

Anyhow out of a 10 pack of seeds 8 grew, 1 looks like it forgot how to grow.  

You think my female ratio will be good?

On my main 4 plants grow + lil mutant that popped up out of nowhere, 4 are fems.


----------



## THCskunk

as far as female ratio goes, I guess it depends on who sold it to you. I had a 6 females out of 10. and 2 males. leaving me 2 more seeds of Lowryder #2.


----------



## THCskunk

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Nice pics man! Umm, does anyone's lowryders smell like the freshest pile of dog poo?
> 
> And what do you use to edit your photos with? Nice work.


 
oh yeah they stink like poo. they did'nt smell like that 4 days ago, but now they do. they used to smell good, now they smell like crap! oh well, when they are ready to smoke I guess they will be better.

the program I am using is basic, it came on my PC stock. its Picture It 9! microsoft


----------



## THCskunk

so there you go, lil lowryder #2 is small but carries a big gun loaded with intense thc and a very strong high.


----------



## Uk1

ive already experienced the root getting to the bottom , infact the roots literally  came out of the holes at the bottom , but after the transplant your saying it will  take a week or so for it to realize it has room again?

because my plant has shown no change yet after a day or two & its still young so im doing all i can to keep it from dying.


----------



## Brouli

T when is your first Harvest man ??
i cant wait remember to take pics of whole process and post it here even if its going to be 40 of them


----------



## THCskunk

Uk1 said:
			
		

> ive already experienced the root getting to the bottom , infact the roots literally came out of the holes at the bottom , but after the transplant your saying it will take a week or so for it to realize it has room again?
> 
> because my plant has shown no change yet after a day or two & its still young so im doing all i can to keep it from dying.


 
thats about right, one of mine did that and it took 5 days to expand its root and begin its ratio up and down. these Plants have thier own schedule timer in them, like a project in progress to finish in harvest. If they are shocked, expect the time they got shocked at the end, in other words if you shock your plants for 5 days or 2 weeks, your plants just add that at the harvest time to fully mature. of course looking at the trich's and other charateristics.


----------



## Brouli

T you goty PM ??


----------



## THCskunk

yes I did, never seen those before. maybe we should try them.


----------



## crintonator

nice looking buds
when you guys say it smells like poo,do you mean strong or like a cows a$$


----------



## Brouli

im going to get some of those LED lights by 25 they opening new store and they said they got them aleready  im wainting for opening 
i let you know whats up 


when you harvesting man ?? any day  now   take pics of them


----------



## DLtoker

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Umm, does anyone's lowryders smell like the freshest pile of dog poo?



No, that is dog poo.  A fresh pile.  Literally.


----------



## Brouli

THC   and i really wonna see your pic in bud picture of the month !!!!
comone dont be shyyyy


----------



## fritos

i saw that thc used 26 watts for his lowryder was it for the whole grow? Also do you think that would work for a blueberry lowryder? i am very interested in these plants.


----------



## BSki8950

hey THC should i use soft whites or Bright whites after the second week ??? i saw them both at the store and i wasnt sure what to pick up.... P.S. Great job man ... i only wish mine end up like urs and i will post the picks again in a week. Im so excited for the hybrids.. like the blueberry and lowsnow ... have you found a good site to get them from ???


----------



## Brouli

yest THC use 26watts per plant , and i think id would work but then again you will not know until you try-it.


----------



## fritos

good point brouli and thanx for the info. BSK i have heard good things about this site but have never ordered from them, but i am planing to in a couple weeks.http://www.hanf.ws/onlineshop/index.php?main_page=index&language=en


----------



## BSki8950

thanks fritos


----------



## fritos

your welcome glad i could help. i noticed on there it says that blueberry lowryder still needs to be switched over for flowering. so i am wondering if any one knows what is a better cross powerstout or mastelow?


----------



## Brouli

did you harvest any ??


----------



## THCskunk

sorry guys I have'nt been on this talk, I got a new job and they have me working long hours. but anyway, no I have'nt harvested any, they are still growing stigmas and getting alot fatter. but here's more pics of them.


----------



## BSki8950

hey THC .. what should i use for ferts for my lowryder ??? im 2 weeks in .. i was wondering if i should go with somethin like a 5-10-5 or something else ?


----------



## THCskunk

it depends on what taste your looking for. i did 8-2-1 and a 4-8-7, they both gto me good results.   

I went ahead and started to harvest one of the buds off of my lowryder, this is the smallest one. it weighed a little over 5 ounces. so when its fully dry, you can imagine.


----------



## Brouli

sweet


----------



## THCskunk

My 3-way sprouted today, I am waiting on the other two to fully mature so that I can start my Afghanryder and Lowryder #2 again.
I will start a grow journal for those. I've seen the pics of the Afghan, they are so beautiful! they have some early purple finishing with pink colored calyx. The three way has a kushy white frosty look, very tasty indeed. The Lowryder that I have drying is going to be finishing in one week.

I have always dryed another way but lately I have been reading elsewhere. so I have a question for you guys,...After drying, it is to be cured in jars and not be opened at all during that process, or do I open it once in awhile. NOt sure of this technique right now.  I woul like to know the best way to get all the potentcy out of them.


----------



## BSki8950

you should put it in jars after you hang the plant or how ever you want to dry it . Because of mold you should open the jars once a day and fluff the buds and let air get into the jar.


----------



## Brouli

yes you should open jars  every day for like 10 -15 minutes or even twice a day  you will definitly like the results


----------



## THCskunk

thanks guys, maybe I'll try that.


----------



## THCskunk

I have to say that, Lowryder was pretty fun growing, I now have enough pot to smoke for 2 months ( I smoke wisely), and when thats all gone, I'll be smoking the afghan and the 3- way, if everything goes well.


----------



## Mitch

hey thc...
after you dried that 5 ounce bud up there..
how much bud did you have?


----------



## THCskunk

Its still drying. sorry.


----------



## THCskunk

Here's an update of the ladies. This is Lowryder #2 at its second window of Harvest. It's still growing alot of stigmas so I let this one go longer. Its wierd, I thought they said 2months it would be ready. they started to show purple today.


----------



## DLtoker

What a weird strain!  It is 100% indica and it is acting like that.  How are your trics?


----------



## THCskunk

its nothing new, this is one of my Lowryder's top bud pic. why they are turning purple I don't know. the trich color is clear white.


----------



## DLtoker

Is it plumping up still?


----------



## Brouli

dammm T  they look awesome , but it **** they are not ready yet man  i know you cant wait deep inside    how do you check your trics??

o yaaa im on 2-nd week after you advice how to water them ....   can i switch  nut strenght from 1/4   to 1 tsp  per gallon ( thats a next step on the back of the bottle ) let me know when you got chance man tank you


----------



## THCskunk

second tree down and one still in process. here is the pic.


----------



## Brouli

T let us know whats going on man  any pic's ??


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## tobyferter

Yo THC... nice lookin' girls.  I was just wondering what you used for lights (type and watts per plant) and for how many plants.  I am going to be growing some and am trying to decide between floro's, MH, or HPS?  Also... I would like to here what you think I could yield for a single plant in hydro.  I am really going to push her i think and use CO2 just to see what these babies can produce!  Look forward to hearing your input.


----------



## tobyferter

I posted a message 4 days ago but nobody has responded yet...  I was addressing THC in the message but I would appreciate input from anybody who thinks they have any answers for me.  Thanks everybody!


----------



## Brouli

i will try to help you 
he used one bulb per plant   for veg and flower 
cool white  6400K    and after that 2700K 
and ther is a guy that got 93 grams of dry MJ  that supousto be a record 


and for the future  read the thread you will find all  info you need


----------



## tobyferter

The only reason that I asked is because I have never seen him say what light he has used.  I only seen you reply for him... thanks though I appreciate your help.  If you could tell me how you know that is what he used and point me towards that message post in which he explains it I would further appreciate your assistance.  Have a good day!


----------



## tobyferter

brouli said:
			
		

> and ther is a guy that got 93 grams of dry MJ  that supousto be a record



My goal is to beat that record... lol

Yehaaa!


----------



## Brouli

hahhaha   next time read carefully  


" I am still not getting MW to work. so I'll just do like this.

Materials: 
Pots-5x5square, they are 10" deep. one per plant. 1 10" pot. gallon or more.
LIghts-CFL daylight 5600k 1800 lumens
reflective-Mylar
teaspoon dropper
spray bottle
teaspoon measuring tables

Nutes and soil:
SuperThrive
Flora Nova
Guano Gro
Organic Choice (Miracle Gro)
Ferti-Lome
2-1gal of water, one to mix your SuperThrive, and the other for the Flora Nova.

1. Using your big pot of choice ,1 gallon, 2 gallon, depending on how much you're planning on germinating, fill the pot half way this way you don't use up too much soil. Your little seeds wont need much deepness now. 

2. Having your pot ready with soil, go to your nearest sink or bath tub and soak the soil till it starts to come out of the drain holes on the bottom. When done so, let it drain fully till no more water drips. Don't let it dry out, just watch it right there and wait till it drains. Level your soil nice and flat but not packed down, leave fluffly but not too much.

3. Having your seeds in hand ready for placement, press down into the soil using your index finger and making 1/2 inch deep, about the size of your fingernail. Remember, you are using your big pot because your are germinating multiples of seeds at one time in one pot of organic soil. This eliminates the hassle of later switching soils from your pots that will be filled with Ferti-Lome soil. Your seeds should be at least two inches apart, this way when they germinate, you wil have good room digging them out without damaging the root or the other little seedlings around that one.

4. When done so with the soil, carefully grab your seed and place it, seed side up. The way you can tell which is the top is your seeds has detachment mark where it sat inside the flower, place that side up.
There is no improvement in growth or yield with this method just speeds up the process by helping the lil seed find its gravity.

5. After having all the seeds in the holes, covert the holes naturaly, always think about how they would grow in the wild, they are covered up lightly, not packed, but again don't let them have to much exposure to air, you'll get it man, don't worry. You can put toothpicks right by the hole where planted your seed to identify exactly where to spray your water explained in step six.

6. Afterwards have your spray bottle and fill it up with just plain balanced water, no SuperThrive yet. Some growers say you can use it right away but I did'nt. It won't hurt it, but then again I am writing exactly how I did it. Spray your soil where the seeds are at. Three sprays every 12 hours will do it, test your soil by pressing down gently and rub your fingers together to see if you there is moisture.

7. When they finally Germinate, leave them there still spraying them with the bottle till they get about 3-4 days old. Or when they sprout thier second set of leaves. Have your 5x5 pots ready filled with Ferti-Lome soil.
Spray about 20 sprays of water onto the new soil. Then get a sharpie pen or something sterilized that will create a 1/2"x4" hole. 

8. Get your seedlings and soak them with 2 tsp. of water around the soil where they sit and with the tip of a spoon, carefully dig 1" away from the seedling and pull it out very carefully. Place it in the ready soil which you have preped and making sure your the root goes straight down, this will take a few attempts till you get it right in the soil. Cover It up and water one more time so that the soil locks in with the water.

9. After that you're all set, use the SuperThrive now that you have got them in because they will need it, the new soil contains alot of nutes and they will expierience a littlie stress, the SuperThrive helps or eliminates the stress and also gives them the jump start to a healthy introduction to nute soil.

water them daily but not too much, just about 2- teaspoons a day. Let your soil dry out once in awhile so that they do not build up a routine of when you are going to water them. change the waterings from less to alot in variation time periods. Again, think like if you were the jungle or habitat that they are instinctively used to. You contro the weather and climate, make it a good one."

ALL THAT WAS WROTE BY THCskunk


----------



## tobyferter

Yo Brouli!  Been fallowin your posts for a while.  Thanks for all the updates.  I was wondering what everybody thought about something concerning the Lowryder #2's.  I will be growing some using hydro.  I will be using CO2 and the works!  Main thing that I am trying to determine is what sort of light do you guys think I should use and when?  Since there is no veg stage should I just use HPS all the way through?  I could put around 9 - 10 plants under a 400watt HPS i think but am I just wasting light in the beginning?  Should I use Florescence at first or what about MH or a combination?  Let me know what you guys think... I would like to start germinating in the next couple of days so I will be checking back soon to see if anybody responds.  I will be using one of them domes with the the heating mat under it to germinate.  Thanks for your opinions guys...


----------



## Stoney Bud

tobyferter said:
			
		

> I was wondering what everybody thought about something concerning the Lowryder #2's.Since there is no veg stage...


 
They do have a vegetative cycle. The plant just auto-flowers when it's ready to move from vegetative growth to flowering.

HPS would work great. More smaller ones is much better than one big one. You can get the lights closer. If one fails, it doesn't make it an emergency, and the light is more evenly distributed.

Good luck man!


----------



## THCskunk

HI guys, I see this forum still is moving. sorry I've been out so long, only to come back and see my pic is way ahead on the bud pic, we'll see what happens. anyways guys, I grew three afghan males, five kush females, and two female 3-ways. all are auto-flower. no pics yet cuz I have them in guerrilla grow, it would be to obvious taking pics where I have them.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

THC..

the bud that was 5oz, did you ever get the final dry/cure weight of that
bud??

Im curious to know, how much weight bud loses during the dry/cure process.


----------



## Stoney Bud

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> THC..
> 
> the bud that was 5oz, did you ever get the final dry/cure weight of that
> bud??
> 
> Im curious to know, how much weight bud loses during the dry/cure process.


 
I do one pound cured on each of my crops. Within a few ounces. Each time, I track the wet/dry weights and it is always 1/8th total wet weight. The only trimming I do is, I take the brances off the main stem.

I then take all the leaf off so that only buds remain on the stem and I weight them.

After my three month cure, I weight them again and it's always 1/8th wet weight.

So, if his bud weighed 5 ounces, (5 oz = 141.747 g), then 141.747/8 is 17.718375 g. Lets see how close that is to his cured weight.


----------



## Brouli

Halo guys How you doingT ??
i havent been here lately but i see forum is growing big time    thanks for all messages you guys been sending ))  what you got growing now brother T


----------



## shenuv_420

'Sup dudes and dudettes. I have to say, this thread is the ****! I am currently growing Lowryder #2 and have already made adjustments similar to THCs. I wanna say thanks to THC for keeping this thread going and providing such info. Peace, s

!!!!!Site Rules...!!!!!


----------



## Tokentoker

Thats some impressive looking bud , cant believe you grew it on cfl's . Waiting for some LR seeds myself for an indoor microgrow , but after reading about the odor i'll have to move her outdoors .


----------



## smokybear

That is by far the best bud pic I have seen grown under cfls. Very impressive. I am astounded by that picture. Great job my friend. Take care.


----------



## lorenzo

Very nice!


----------



## goneindawind

what would be da best nutes strentght for low hybrids


----------

